# 10/18 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: The Man, The Myth, ELLSWORTH Challenges For The WWE World Title



## Clique

_WWE World Championship Match
*AJ Styles (c) vs. James Ellsworth*_​


Words cannot be put together to describe my thoughts & my feelings on this main event. Only...









Who else is hyped for 'The A Show' on Tuesday Night?


----------



## CJ

Who needs Goldberg when they have Ellsworth 3:16 over on SD :mark:

Hoping for another good episode of the A show, won't be the same without Becky though.


----------



## TD Stinger

Like I’ve said before, as much as fun last week was, AJ really just needs to kill this guy, beat him, and then have Ambrose save Ellsworth before AJ can do something too terrible.

One thing I want to see is if they start expanding The Wyatt Family. Bray can finally say he’s got a string of wins over a big name (Orton), but we’ve been down this road before. Hopefully, the Wyatt Family starts to expand soon because a strong Wyatt Family can take Smackdown to another level.

I’m interested to see what happens next with Ziggler and Miz and the tag division. And I trust what they do with the women but it doesn’t help that Becky’s not there.


----------



## FrostyNova

Lets see, one brand has a returning legendary veteran with intense charisma and loved by many fans everywhere.

The other has Goldberg........


----------



## TD Stinger

FrostyNova said:


> Lets see, one brand has a returning legendary veteran with intense charisma and loved by many fans everywhere.
> 
> The other has Goldberg........


Hey now, Goldberg killed that promo tonight. But, Raw overall was a boring and sub par show. The stuff I saw anyways, I ain’t being bothered to watch a match with Titus, Darren, The Shining Stars, and Golden Truth….ugh.

Smackdown ain’t gonna have to try hard to beat it.


----------



## FrostyNova

TD Stinger said:


> Hey now, Goldberg killed that promo tonight. But, Raw overall was a boring and sub par show. The stuff I saw anyways, I ain’t being bothered to watch a match with Titus, Darren, The Shining Stars, and Golden Truth….ugh.
> 
> Smackdown ain’t gonna have to try hard to beat it.


LOL Take it easy, I was just roll playing with the thread title :lol

I thought Goldberg's return was awesome as well.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Goldberg segment was great. I thought it was a mistake having it on the "B" show.


----------



## Alright_Mate

That time of week again where Smackdown is the only wrestling show I look forward to. Smackdown doesn't have to put on a stellar show tonight, just remain consistent, continue to produce content that makes sense and many viewers will be happy.

Raw last night was one of the worst booked shows this year, an absolute disgrace.

As long as Smackdown protect Corbin & Alexa tonight and don't give the belt to Ellsworth :lol I'll be happy.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Fuck Goldberg's return Ellsworth is the main event is the best thing about WWE this week


----------



## Sincere

TD Stinger said:


> Like I’ve said before, as much as fun last week was, AJ really just needs to kill this guy, beat him, and then have Ambrose save Ellsworth before AJ can do something too terrible.
> 
> One thing I want to see is if they start expanding The Wyatt Family. Bray can finally say he’s got a string of wins over a big name (Orton), but we’ve been down this road before. Hopefully, the Wyatt Family starts to expand soon because a strong Wyatt Family can take Smackdown to another level.
> 
> I’m interested to see what happens next with Ziggler and Miz and the tag division. And I trust what they do with the women but it doesn’t help that Becky’s not there.


I personally think it's an inventive way of using Ellsworth--to perpetuate the feud between AJ and Dean using Ellsworth as a sort of stage prop that is also providing some comic relief. I don't really get why this has some people so bent out of shape. I mean, things don't have to be super-serious all the time, wrestling has historically used comedy like this rather regularly. And it's not like Dean and AJ both aren't capable of flipping the switch and getting more serious/dramatic when they need to. I just hope Ellsworth doesn't nearly kill himself again. 

Though, I do agree that now is the time for AJ to really just destroy him. And after this, they should probably give it a rest with Ellsworth, at least for a while. The novelty and comedy of it will start to get annoying if they push it too far. 

I'm also hoping they actually intend on building the Wyatt Family up given what we've seen so far. Admittedly, I didn't really care about the feud with Orton much because I figured he'd be going over Bray, but with the introduction of Harper again, things are looking much more promising for The Wyatts, and I'd like to see them turned into a real threatening presence worthy of all the creepy shit they do.

I have to admit, I'm a bit concerned about the state of the women's division with Becky's absence since No Mercy. I mean, I get that they didn't really have much in the way of back-up options, given the limited roster on SD, and they probably didn't have a lot of heads-up to plan much out, so they're probably just treading water right now, but I am hoping they give Becky/Alexa some more re-build for the rescheduled match, and don't let it grow too cold. I'm also hoping to see Alexa get another win or two in the meantime to maintain credibility. Though, it seems like they may also be entertaining the idea of a triple threat, but I hoping they stick to the 1v1 situation.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

AJ will squash him this time for sure! Besides that SDL tonight can't be worse than RAW yesterday :lol


----------



## Erik.

I still wish they built up Goldberg and Lesnar as the FOCAL points of the Survivor Series matches.

They should have had Heyman come out and say that he managed to catch Smackdown and noticed that Bryan and McMahon challenged Raw to a traditional Survivor Series match and how they didn't just challenge Raw, they challenged Brock Lesnar and that Lesnar accepts the challenge and will be in the traditional Survivor Series match to headline yet another WWE PPV.

You then have Bryan and Shane make a massive announcement tonight, then suddenly Goldbergs theme hits, crowd pops HUGE after the shock of a Goldberg return (instead of building it up) - they then announce that they have signed Goldberg to the Blue Brand and HE will be in the Survivor Series match. Goldberg cuts the EXACT same promo as last night.

You then protect both Lesnar and Goldberg by not having one go over the other, perhaps a double DQ or both get counted out after having an awesome brawl in the match. Furthers storylines, perhaps allows them to have one BIG match at the Rumble etc.

But that hasn't happened - I'm looking forward to Smackdown. I look forward to see where they go with some of the other superstars on the roster and hopefully look to build some of the storylines and further them. Looking forward to seeing how they play out the main event, I'd personally have AJ just decimate him. Go for the pin, then pull Ellsworths shoulders off the mat and punish him some more to really get him over as a heel.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Bray turning Randy into his brainwashed slave would be.. :maury


----------



## StylesP1

Dammit guys, Battlefield 1 is out and is fucking outstanding. Getting those BF 1942 and BF2 vibes from the game play. Destiny update is out. 

Its SDL, though. I will find time tonight.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Can't wait for Alexa Bliss and her thighs :banderas


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## McNugget

Someone prepare the memorial display for Ellsworth after AJ kills him tonight.


----------



## StylesP1

Hope they kick off the show with Ellsworth/Styles match and turn Styles/Ambrose into a night long story.


----------



## Simply Flawless

So why is Becky out "injured" if it's not to do with "inring action"?


----------



## DoubtGin

Can't watch live anymore because university started, but hope it's a good show.


----------



## StylesP1

Simply Flawless said:


> So why is Becky out "injured" if it's not to do with "inring action"?


Must be a personal problem.


----------



## DammitChrist

Will AJ Styles kill James Ellsworth this time? 
Will we see Becky Lynch?
Will the Spirit Squad make another appearance tonight?
Will we ever find out what happened to Kane last week? 
Will Curt Hawkins ever wrestle? 

Stay tuned for the blue brand tonight


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Can't wait to hear "your winner and NEW WWE World champion James Ellsworth" :mark: :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

3 hours and 12 minutes you blue bastards.


----------



## TD Stinger

DammitC said:


> Will AJ Styles kill James Ellsworth this time?
> Will we see Becky Lynch?
> Will the Spirit Squad make another appearance tonight?
> Will we ever find out what happened to Kane last week?
> Will Curt Hawkins ever wrestle?
> 
> Stay tuned for the blue brand tonight


"Find out on the next Dragon Ball Z!"


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Looking forward to Smackdown as usual. Expect AJ to squash Ellsworth. Hopefully The Wyatt Family continues to build momentum.


----------



## Crasp

Holy fucking groins, if Denver can get their shit together and get a Gooooldbeeeerg-style "Elllllssswoooorth" chant going tonight, it would be worth tuning in just for _that_.


----------



## Shane Mead

AJ needs to simple squash this guy and then get his heat back after the match.

If he sells to much for Ellsworth, it hurts his credibility and the credibility of the Championship even further.


----------



## JTB33b

I hope we learn who is going to be on the Smackdown survivor series teams since Smackdown doesn't have another PPV before SS. They can start building that up now whereas Raw has to wait until after their HITC PPV.


----------



## Sincere

Crasp said:


> Holy fucking groins, if Denver can get their shit together and get a Gooooldbeeeerg-style "Elllllssswoooorth" chant going tonight, it would be worth tuning in just for _that_.


That would be rather lulsy, I must admit. Also, the expression on Asshole AJ's face in response to that chant would be lulsy, too.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Will it be a Chin-derella story?


----------



## TD Stinger

Crasp said:


> Holy fucking groins, if Denver can get their shit together and get a Gooooldbeeeerg-style "Elllllssswoooorth" chant going tonight, it would be worth tuning in just for _that_.


Just give him a Gillberg entrance and I think we're good to go.



JTB33b said:


> I hope we learn who is going to be on the Smackdown survivor series teams since Smackdown doesn't have another PPV before SS. They can start building that up now whereas Raw has to wait until after their HITC PPV.


I could see a scene where Dean and AJ are going at it and Bryan seperates them telling them he needs them to be on his team. After that, it depends on what Cena is doing what happens next with Orton/Wyatt and Ziggler/Miz.



Sincere said:


> That would be rather lulsy, I must admit. Also, the expression on Asshole AJ's face in response to that chant would be lulsy, too.


AJ is like Seth in the regard. The more pissy they get, the funnier their reaction is.


----------



## fifty_

Finally, Tuesday!  love what smackdown has become ever since the brand split, actual storylines for all of the feuds. Tonight shouldn't disappoint!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario

They need to get the belt on Ellsworth.


----------



## Pongo

first time watching it live in a long ass time


----------



## Sincere

Ellsworth has his own merch? :lmao










Holy shit.


----------



## Crasp

Pongo said:


> first time watching it live in a long ass time



Ellsworth: Confirmed draw.


----------



## Pongo

Crasp said:


> Ellsworth: Confirmed draw.


you know it


----------



## DoolieNoted

Crasp said:


> Holy fucking groins, if Denver can get their shit together and get a Gooooldbeeeerg-style "Elllllssswoooorth" chant going tonight, it would be worth tuning in just for _that_.


Wondering what entrance music he'll get..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Gainn_Damage said:


> Wondering what entrance music he'll get..


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ready to wash the taste Raw left out of my mouth by watching the real A-Show.


----------



## Therapy

In for the A show!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Game time bitches.


----------



## wkc_23

James Ellsworth, tuck your chin this time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

It's go time!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel

IT'S ELLSWORTH TIME, BABY!


----------



## Therapy

Tonight we'll see if they banned the Styles clash..


----------



## Alright_Mate

It's time for the James Ellsworth show people :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

I would generally lol if they have James win the title.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Give me a truck full of that T-shirts!


----------



## DoolieNoted

Mauro stole my comment.. Bastard..


----------



## TD Stinger

After seeing that replay, please spare me a potential heart attack and don’t do the Styles Clash. And I would love to see the shmucks that would actually wear that in public.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

OMGosh the shirt is real?!?! 

The feels from the Ambrose/Chin-derella segment man!


----------



## Phaedra

Starting strong again ... lol. 

Ellsworth aside. lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mainboy said:


> I would generally lol if they have James win the title.


Be honest, would that be good for Smackdown, WWE, pro wrestling?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

"Chinderella story"

Cold as ice, Mauro :evans


----------



## AngryConsumer

The Chin-derella Story. :HA


----------



## Honey Bucket

Through Ellsworth & Brimstone!


----------



## DammitChrist

It might be the James Ellsworth show for you folks, but it's still the AJ Styles show to me dammit!! 

Edit: Randy is here :mark:


----------



## Trophies

James Ellsworth reminds me of Zach Gowen.


----------



## wkc_23

UnderWyatt


----------



## Kabraxal

Hopefully my app doesn't crash tonight... I don't want to miss SDL. Huh... a few months ago you would have had to make sure I didn't lose my mind completely if I said that.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

The shirt is actually real...and it's $24.99


----------



## Phaedra

MAKE THIS STOP PLEASE!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So Ellsworth is actually a thing?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Wait... wait... Bray owns the Casket Match now?!?! How?! He never beat Taker!!!


----------



## wkc_23

Harper/Orton should be pretty good.


----------



## Kabraxal

He sounds bored.


----------



## -XERO-

Wyatt was all like....


----------



## Erik.

Smackdown is on an hour early?

Didn't realise it had started


----------



## Therapy

Harper with that WCW house music.. :lol


----------



## [email protected]

Yea. I'm about this feud. I feel like I'm one of the only ones, but I'm loving it.


----------



## razzathereaver

I'm sorry, but this is just hilarious :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Like I’ve been saying, I hope they start expanding the Wyatt Family soon. A big and strong Wyatt Family can take Smackdown to an even higher level.


----------



## Crasp

Harper for world champ!


----------



## RapShepard

Ehh this is better than what has been going in with the field. But I feel PG hurts a character like Wyatt the most.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer

Orton/Harper kicking things off! HELL YES! :mark:


----------



## Pongo

Crasp said:


> Harper for world champ!


for now i'm down for a IC feud


----------



## Phaedra

YEAH YEAH YEAH! lol, missed Harper, i enjoy him.


----------



## [email protected]

Sitting up in the casket like it's a carriage. That's dope.


----------



## Trophies

Taker needs to sue for gimmick infringement.


----------



## Crasp

This would all make so much sence had bray gone over Taker that time.


----------



## wkc_23

Probably building towards a casket match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Bray is greatness.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Curious as to what they're going for on this one....seems like poor timing to take a commercial break there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Came in right when Orton/Harper were brawling, [USER]DammitC[/USER] what have I missed ? :hmm:


----------



## Phaedra

Well that is a prime candidate for a meme if ever I saw one. Bray just chillin.


----------



## Headliner

Dang I wish they did the split screen during commercials again.

Good start so far.


----------



## TD Stinger

I don’t know what that was really for, but it was kind of awesome. So, cool with me.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Bray Wyatt being carried to the ring in a casket...

...gotta be easier than carrying Mabel/Viscera on a throne.


----------



## razzathereaver

I want that to by Wyatt''s mode of transportation 24/7.


----------



## Lothario

Bray legitimately arrived in a casket looking like Prince Ali.


----------



## RapShepard

One of the faves should invest in an EMP for the fireflies.

And Bray looks like the gothic homecoming king on a float for a high school parade

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

TD Stinger said:


> I don?t know what that was really for, but it was kind of awesome. So, cool with me.


Yea. I'm a fan of that, but kind of feel like it should have been saved for a PPV.


----------



## Erik.

If anyone can make Bray Wyatt seem relevant again it's the Smackdown creative team.

Here's hoping.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Fuck knows where this feud is heading, but the past four weeks of it has been very intriguing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

TD Stinger said:


> Like I’ve been saying, I hope they start expanding the Wyatt Family soon. A big and strong Wyatt Family can take Smackdown to an even higher level.


Replace Rowan... he's better off as a gentle giant face.


----------



## Crasp

wkc_23 said:


> Probably building towards a casket match.


Nah mate, ladder.


----------



## Phaedra

Lothario said:


> Bray legitimately arrived in a casket looking like Prince Ali.


Theories abound that the Rotunda lads are huge fucking Disney fans lol.


----------



## DoolieNoted

We want Ellsworth!

The Draw with no Jaw!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What have I missed ? Came in as soon as Harper/Orton were brawling.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I think this leads to Taker coming for Bray and Bray FINALLY going over Taker!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Gainn_Damage said:


> We want Ellsworth!
> 
> The Draw with no Jaw!


Ooh now that's a cash catchphrase !


----------



## TD Stinger

Yea….Kane’s coming through that casket. I just hope when he does, he’s on Bray’s side.

Blue Thunder Bo....I mean Michinoku Driver!


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Crasp said:


> Nah mate, ladder.


Stairway to Wyatt match?


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What have I missed ? Came in as soon as Harper/Orton were brawling.


Show started with Ellsworth warming up, and Ambrose dropping by with Ellsworth's own T-Shirt. 

Then we went into Orton promo and then seg-way into Orton/Harper.


----------



## Therapy

And RAW like fuckery.....


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What have I missed ? Came in as soon as Harper/Orton were brawling.


Ambrose gave Ellsworth a shirt with Ellsworth’s face on it, Orton cut a quick promo, Bray cut a quick promo from a casket, Harper came out, and here we are.


----------



## wkc_23

Crasp said:


> Nah mate, ladder.


Smartass


----------



## Headliner

DEATH is here!


----------



## Lothario

I'm sorry but this is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Therapy

Ok.. Kane is boring as fuck but that was a nice surprise


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Kane?!? Yup Taker's return is nigh!!!


----------



## Trophies

BAH GAWD IT'S KANE! KANE IS IN THE CASKET!


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Tag-team casket match?


----------



## Erik.

So, are they not going to bring up how Kane disappeared last week?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

kAne.

Because you have to mess with the letters in his name to really get across the message of how scary he is.


----------



## Lothario

Low key, being put in the middle of Wyatt and Randy has helped Kane. He's as over as he's been in years.


----------



## RapShepard

So why can't Wyatt use these abilities to not lose matches or is that a cutscene only power

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoolieNoted

Well.. That was a bit shit TBH.

Not sure all that went quite to plan.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Fat, skinny nerd.lol. That sht was hilarious.


----------



## Headliner

WCW burial for no reason.:lol


----------



## SpeedStick

Kane/Orton vs Wyatt family at TLC in a type of street match coming


----------



## Lothario

Lol at AJ going at WCW. Vince refuses to take his foot off of Ted Turner's neck.


----------



## Erik.

Disappointing segment altogether. 

Match should have ended with Wyatt and Harper decimating Orton and standing over his fallen body. It should have then just went to black and when the lights come back on the Wyatts had disappeared.


----------



## TD Stinger

I like how Ambrose is causing AJ to lose his mind, lol. And WWE just keeps pissing on the WCW grave.


----------



## God Movement

Paranoid AJ


----------



## Phaedra

Oh man Russo ... he doesn't watch smackdown anymore but i'm sure he'll love that ... lol.


----------



## DoolieNoted

AJ burying Russo.. lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That was a pretty bad promo.


----------



## Lothario

This Denver crowd is terrible.


----------



## Trophies

The Spirit Squad still around...


----------



## mgman

The biggest WW upset


----------



## RapShepard

Lol, I like the realization that he could get fucked over and lose. Stuff like that really makes a difference.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer

I'm sure Russo will be LIT later. :HA


----------



## Irrelevant

Hopefully this match will be better than the one they had at No Mercy.


----------



## razzathereaver

Can't wait for Russo to inevitably bitch about that promo :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

I had a thought the other day. We Becky fans should start calling ourselves the 'Lynch Mob'. But then I remembered what a Lynch mob was and I felt like a Liberal.


----------



## Phaedra

AngryConsumer said:


> I'm sure Russo will be LIT later. :HA


LOL, nah he'll just say that cause we're still talking about it, it was a success lol. He has a point, he's also mad lol.


----------



## DoolieNoted

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That was a pretty bad promo.


Yup.. Not Kalisto level bad, but probably the worst he's done in his WWE run.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

mgman said:


> The biggest WW upset


Heard it. :laugh:


----------



## Leather Rebel

STILL RELEVANT, BRO. :russo


----------



## DoolieNoted

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I had a thought the other day. We Becky fans should start calling ourselves the 'Lynch Mob'. But then I remembered what a Lynch mob was and I felt like a Liberal.


Lynchadores..


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Freddy Bliss is something I'd like to invade my dreams.


----------



## ShaWWE

Jobber entrance. Alexa's losing this one.


----------



## Irrelevant

Oh cool Alexa's wearing her Freddy Krueger gear!


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Naomi Cakes!!!!!


----------



## PanopticonPrime

AJ Styles: the face the runs the place, the champ that runs the camp, and the hair that runs the lair.


----------



## Crasp

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That was a pretty bad promo.


Went to get beer. What bad promo did I miss?


----------



## Dolorian

Oh Alexa Krueger, nice!


----------



## TD Stinger

Harley Quinn and now Freddy Krueger for Alexa.


----------



## Ronzilla

hows smackdown..i'm watchin the cubbies..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:tripsscust at Alexa getting a jobber entrance. Cool to see her celebrating Halloween early by rocking her Freddy Krueger gear, though.


----------



## Therapy

I went to take a piss.. Why is this match happening again?


----------



## Phaedra

Naomi can dance but she should hire a choreographer to get her entrance down proper.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Jobber's entrance for Alexa with that outfit should be ilegal.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Bliss why you so fine!? atass


----------



## Dolorian

Shouldn't be hard for them to top their 1 star match at No Mercy this time around.


----------



## -XERO-

Hysteria said:


> Bray Wyatt being carried to the ring in a casket...
> 
> ...gotta be easier than carrying Mabel/Viscera on a throne.


----------



## Crasp

Booty battle!


----------



## DoolieNoted

Naomi with the sexytime outfit on again..


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Which ever Uso got her playing stepmom is my hero


----------



## Ace

Seems like theyre building up the upset...AJ should squash him within seconds..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

That ref keeps getting free feels off Naomi.... I peep.


----------



## Therapy

Ugh.. Those rapid fire high kicks are super cringe...


----------



## Kabraxal

Naomi just doesn't connect... with her it just feels like she is pretending at being a wrestler.


----------



## [email protected]

This feud has surprised me. I'm enjoying these matches with Naomi and Bliss.


----------



## Erik.

Alexa Bliss' fucking nose :lmao :lmao


----------



## Crasp

Shut up Otunga.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

Worldstar.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AngryConsumer said:


> Show started with Ellsworth warming up, and Ambrose dropping by with Ellsworth's own T-Shirt.
> 
> Then we went into Orton promo and then seg-way into Orton/Harper.





TD Stinger said:


> Ambrose gave Ellsworth a shirt with Ellsworth’s face on it, Orton cut a quick promo, Bray cut a quick promo from a casket, Harper came out, and here we are.


Thanks peeps !


----------



## StylesP1

OK guys what have I missed? Had something going on and just tuning in.

I read the post above, thanks for the update.


----------



## Therapy

Kabraxal said:


> Naomi just doesn't connect... with her it just feels like she is pretending at being a wrestler.


Reminds me of the first Sin Cara.. Just going through the motions instead of just going through the wrestling. Everything is super telegraphed and has no impact.


----------



## Dolorian

JBL and Otunga are a plague on commentary.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Please, please, please someone put Otunga out of his misery.

I'm not usually violent (unless I'm being paid) but he makes me want to hurl stuff across the room..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

FaceTime Heel said:


> Naomi Cakes!!!!!


Don't need no icin' bruh!


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Jericho had 1004 holds, Alexa has 1004 facial expressions.


----------



## Ace

Orton-Bray needs to end ASAP.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Erik. said:


> Alexa Bliss' fucking nose :lmao :lmao


Didn't she get a nose job after it being broken in a match? You can't really shit on her for getting injured.


----------



## AngryConsumer

PanopticonPrime said:


> Jericho had 1004 holds, Alexa has 1004 facial expressions.


Alexa: "1. BLISS FACE.. 2. MAD.. 3. BLISS FACE.."


----------



## Kabraxal

Therapy said:


> Reminds me of the first Sin Cara.. Just going through the motions instead of just going through the wrestling. Everything is super telegraphed and has no impact.


That is a good comparison... all choreography and style, but almost no substance. None of her moves are stiff in any regards. It all looks so damn soft.


----------



## Crasp

StylesP1 said:


> OK guys what have I missed? Had something going on and just tuning in.


Ellsworth is world champ and Naomi & Alexa are having a match infinitely better than their PPV shambles.


----------



## DammitChrist

Gainn_Damage said:


> Please, please, please someone put Otunga out of his misery.
> 
> I'm not usually violent (unless I'm being paid) but he makes me want to hurl stuff across the room..


If you want to be violent, you can hurl stuff across the room like the Undertaker did


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;63327602 said:


> Worldstar.


Is this a WF first?!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Crasp said:


> Went to get beer. What bad promo did I miss?


Styles.


----------



## Godway

Otunga might be the worst play by play guy in history. Which is very difficult to say with past WCW/TNA announcers.


----------



## DammitChrist

I want me some Becky Lynch to go with that Alexa Bliss


----------



## Crasp

Godway said:


> Otunga might be the worst play by play guy in history. Which is very difficult to say with past WCW/TNA announcers.


Better not be knocking Don West! :renee2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Is it me or is Naomi over like rover tonight ?


----------



## Therapy

:lol Naomi completely missing with those gut punches.. Cena throws more convincing punches


----------



## Lothario

Erik. said:


>


:evans


----------



## Kabraxal

DammitC said:


> I want me some Becky Lynch to go with that Alexa Bliss


They need a satellite interview or something at least...


----------



## PanopticonPrime

I wish Corey Graves was on Smackdown to verbally destroy Otunga or JBL.


----------



## TD Stinger

Naomi’s really getting more popular here. Now if she could just connect with her moves more than 50% of the time she’d be something big.


----------



## Lothario

Are these portly smarks simply booing everyone with a pulse tonight? Holy shit WWE crowds have gotten obnoxious. Any way, much better match than their meeting at No Mercy.


----------



## -XERO-

Gainn_Damage said:


> Please, please, please someone put Otunga out of his misery.
> 
> I'm not usually violent (unless I'm being paid) but he makes me want to hurl stuff across the room..





DammitC said:


> If you want to be violent, you can hurl stuff across the room like the Undertaker did


:fuckthis


----------



## RapShepard

Godway said:


> Otunga might be the worst play by play guy in history. Which is very difficult to say with past WCW/TNA announcers.


Otunga is up there with JTG amd Hornswoggle on how did you keep a job this long. He must be a super nice guy behind the scenes

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

What was that terrible finisher :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

Ah absolute thing of booty


----------



## Irrelevant

Looked like Alexa was having some weave problems.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

JBL said "A thing of booty" :lol he ain't lying.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Bliss nearly lost her top..


So close to a Glorious moment..


----------



## Therapy

Twisted bliss is awful.. It reminds me of a kid on a diving board trying to do a front flip for the first time and belly flopping


----------



## AngryConsumer

*BLISS*


----------



## Kabraxal

Jesus Naomi is absolute shit in the ring... can she lay some of, well anything, in already? God damn it she makes it look so fake.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Hmm, shorty is so damn cute.


----------



## Crasp

Gonna be some good GIFs later...


----------



## [email protected]

That was a sick little promo. The fairest of them all. Lol.


----------



## Lothario

Bliss is going to be a star.


----------



## Godway

Is Roman Reigns writing Alexa's promos?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Bliss putting Becky on notice while oozing conviction and determination. :clap



AngryConsumer said:


> Bliss why you so fine!? atass


Even in Freddy Krueger gear, Alexa is always a wet dream rather than a nightmare. :ellen


----------



## Erik.

The promo made zero sense :lol :lol

Fucking hell.


----------



## Kabraxal

Good. Bliss won. I'm guessing they are holding the 450 til she goes face... at least make that summerset bomb her interim finisher though and the current sparkle splash her signature instead.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Godway said:


> Otunga might be the worst play by play guy in history. Which is very difficult to say with past WCW/TNA announcers.


As long as there's a Mike Adamle, no one will ever be worse.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Alexa Bliss :vince$


----------



## AngryConsumer

Bliss stealing "Chin-derella's" promo for later on... :HA


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Curt Hawkins needs to drift away....over him already.


----------



## RapShepard

I always liked the Spirit Squads finish it was so ridiculous but funny

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

I know I'm late, but Alexa Bliss getting that heel heat :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

Alexa is making a good transition into the main roster, she is adapting well.


----------



## Lothario

Kabraxal said:


> Jesus Naomi is absolute shit in the ring... can she lay some of, well anything, in already? God damn it she makes it look so fake.



Holy hell she was actually decent there. You guys lose your shit once you determine someone can't work and it goes from genuine critique to a fucking witch hunt. Give it a rest.


----------



## Strategize

Better than their No Mercy match. That's not saying much tho.


----------



## Phaedra

Love Alexa, girl has a rubber face lol


----------



## RapShepard

They need to immediately do a Curt Hawkins wants Zack Ryder back feud. Do it like when Austin and Angle were fighting over Vince's love. Maybe Hawkins buys him old Edge shirts and Mojo buys him some eye paint and goofy shit like that. 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp

Hysteria said:


> As long as there's a Mike Adamle, no one will ever be worse.


... At least "Party Time" Mike Adamle was entertaining with his terribleness... Otunga might aswell be pissing in my ear.


----------



## Erik.

Very meh Smackdown so far.


----------



## Kabraxal

Lothario said:


> Holy hell she was actually decent there. You guys lose your shit once you determine someone can't work and it goes from genuine critique to a fucking witch hunt. Give it a rest.


Bullshit. She was fucking awful with missing kicks, punches, the flipping clothesline (I assume that is what it was since she flailed like an idiot during it), and almost every fucking move she performed. Naomi is athletic as hell but she is not a good wrestler. She does not know how to work in any sense of the word. 

I will lay off her when she either improves (unlikely after all these years of sucking) or when she becomes a manager or valet or SDL dancer... every time she wastes time stinking up every match she is in, I will call it out.


----------



## Therapy

The smiles are back!!!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

HAWKINS?


----------



## wkc_23

I forgot Apollo Crews existed.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Crickets.


----------



## God Movement

Man Curt Hawkins is a geek


----------



## TD Stinger

Wow, are they really gonna have Apollo be Hawkin’s 1st victim? I feel bad for Apollo.


----------



## Dolorian

This guy is dead on arrival.


----------



## Godway

Crowd doesn't give a FUCK. 

I really hope Apollo doesn't job to this waste. Apollo actually does have talent in the ring.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Are they dead a** about to feed Apollo Crews to Curt Hawkins? =(


----------



## wkc_23

HEY CURT HAWKINS


----------



## Phaedra

Saw someone say this on twitter and i agree, I actually feel sorry for Eva Marie right now. She goes to film a movie and they give her gimmick that worked for her away to some guy it's not going to work for.


----------



## Lothario

Hawkins is dead on arrival. Poor guy


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Curt Geekins and Apollo Snooze.


----------



## Therapy

This is easily the worst gimmick WWE has come up with in ages.. Some millennial writer tried to make "meta" cool on TV


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Okay I'm actually liking the Curt Hawkins stuff, can't lie.


----------



## Dolorian

This guy already getting WHAT chants, he is doomed. Send him back to the drawing board.

Seriously how the hell do they expect him to succeed with this gimmick?


----------



## Godway

You see why so many people turned down WWE deals after the brand split. Look no further than Curt Hawkins. That's how bottom of the barrel they went.


----------



## DammitChrist

Fuck me, I thought he was going to call him "Apollo Creed."

Edit: Aw, look what you did Apollo, you ruined what might have been the greatest debut of all time


----------



## RapShepard

Vince must have just reached 2008 pop culture with stealing the Norris Jokes stuff. 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoolieNoted

Is someone squeezing Otunga's balls?


----------



## Crasp

Carmella not skimping on that bottle tan tonight...


----------



## Victor Chaos

Oh no! Carmella is gonna have a microphone in her hands!


----------



## Kabraxal

I like Hawkins but this gimmick.... I mean, I can give it a week or so but man. Cringe.


----------



## wwetna1

Princess Mella bought to go beauty salon shit talk shoot on Nikki


----------



## Therapy

:lol Carmella looks like someone just got a copy of Photoshop for the first time and worked on her face.


----------



## Dolorian

Kabraxal said:


> I like Hawkins but this gimmick.... I mean, I can give it a week or so but man. Cringe.


It truly is dead on arrival, he has no hope with that gimmick.


----------



## RapShepard

Anti tobacco commercials are real bummers lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Hawkins was better with Vance Archer, not to mention as an Edge disciple.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Carmella's a bad b*tch, she's wasting her time on Lil Cass.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Therapy said:


> :lol Carmella looks like someone just got a copy of Photoshop for the first time and worked on her face.


Brutal.


----------



## Kabraxal

Dolorian said:


> It truly is dead on arrival, he has no hope with that gimmick.


I think if they played it that obnoxious but then he would beat the shit out of people, it might have worked. Like, instead of Crews hit him, he should have drilled him with the cane and proceeded to obliterate him. Make him look unhinged or something at least if you are gonna go goofy in some respects.


----------



## wwetna1

The G.O.A.T said:


> Oh no! Carmella is gonna have a microphone in her hands!


And still cut a better promo than most of Raw including Rollins and Reigns :grin2:


----------



## wkc_23

Oh great, a Carmella promo...........


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Okay I'm actually liking the Curt Hawkins stuff, can't lie.


Same. It's cheesy, but a good kind of cheesy, like cheddar or colby jack.



Dolorian said:


> Seriously how the hell do they expect him to succeed with this gimmick?


The same way they expected Jinder to succeed. :kappa


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Carmella's like a fifteen on a scale of one to ten.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Geez Carmella kadakadakada I love you.


----------



## DoolieNoted

I'm a little disappointed with SDL tonight.. Hopefully the second hour picks up a bit


----------



## Irrelevant

I really wish Carmella didn't do the moonwalk.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Iggy Azalea and Charli XCX playing right now on Smackdown Live.


----------



## RapShepard

Nattie has a strong and deep voice for a woman, but it's not manly. It's just strong as fuck, like I feel like her and Tyson's kids will hear more "Mom" voice than "Dad" voice

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

Seems like a pretty shit SD. Raw takes the win this week easy.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Consensus seems to be that this Hawkins gimmick sucks. I guess I'm in the minority, but I find it mildly amusing. Emphasis on mildly. Mild amusement seems to be the aim, so it's working as it applies to me. 

As far as Apollo Crews...what the fuck? I know the guy is a charisma black hole, but he has a great look and is freakishly athletic. He's a decent worker too, although he does have some ring psychology issues. He's a guy with some major strengths. If a guy like Paul Heyman was booking, he'd find a way to make the guy an asset. They aren't even fucking trying.


----------



## DammitChrist

wwetna1 said:


> And still cut a better promo than most of Raw including Rollins and Reigns :grin2:


Oh nuuuu, not Seth Rollins


----------



## Darren Criss

Carmella


----------



## Therapy

:lol I just can't with Carmella and all that fucking horrendous makeup.. She looks like she was done by someone who got fired from Glamour Shots.


----------



## wwetna1

God bless mama bella for that booty


----------



## Strategize

Most smackdown's recently have a shit first hour.


----------



## Kabraxal

Straw Hat said:


> Seems like a pretty shit SD. Raw takes the win this week easy.


It has been weak, but I couldn't give Raw the win. I only watched the Goldberg return. I'm completely checked out of the rest of that show right now.


----------



## Victor Chaos

wwetna1 said:


> And still cut a better promo than most of Raw including Rollins and Reigns :grin2:


True.


----------



## Crasp

Irrelevant said:


> I really wish Carmella didn't do the moonwalk.


I really wish Carmella didn't talk with her fake accent.


----------



## Darren Criss

Straw Hat said:


> Seems like a pretty shit SD. Raw takes the win this week easy.


for the first time since the first week and just because Goldberg was there.


----------



## Mainboy

:ha


----------



## FaceTime Heel

uh oh......CarMella PUNK lolololol


----------



## wwetna1

MElla throwing that tea pot fuck


----------



## Lothario

:banderas


----------



## Irrelevant

I don't think Carmella's all that bad on the mic. But where's her accent tho? JK It's better she dropped it.

Also I'm glad Nikki's not wearing those jorts. They just looked weird.


----------



## TD Stinger

Damn, now they’re even shooting for the 2nd Women’s feud.


----------



## ShaWWE

Oh no Carmella didn't. Leave Cena out of your mouth.


----------



## Phaedra

oooooooohhhhhhh lol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Hey Carmella,

Big Cass not getting it done for you? :grande


----------



## Griselda

Noooooo. "You're dating John Cena!" is the new "All you care about is Make A Wish kids!" This is gonna be a part of every Nikki Bella feud.


----------



## The Power that Be

Carmella shooting ! :ha


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Geez face Bella is anus on the mic.


----------



## wwetna1

Nikki got them fans in her hand. Bella Brand is the biggest since Stratusfaction

Still pissed to this day Nikki got her promo from SD cut by AJ Lee years ago because she buried that bitch


----------



## Mainboy

"gold digger"


----------



## DoolieNoted

Empowerment shit on Smackdown.


Oh well..


----------



## Lothario

"Internet bully"
"Golddigger"

:evans

This feud is finally getting interesting.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

why are they still using these fucking trash reality shows for wrestling stories?


----------



## Darren Criss

CARMELLA SLAYING NIKKI'S LIFE


----------



## Abisial

Savagery


----------



## DammitChrist

Gotta give Nikki credit for this one, she got the fans behind her for this promo


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Carmella's promo = :fact

Nikki's promo = :nikkilol


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Sooooooo....I'm digging this Carmella and Nikki Bella feud......then I realized this segment is just putting Total Bellas over, lol. =(


----------



## Griselda

Okay that shit was pretty funny. :lol


----------



## frankthetank91

God why do I watch this shit...


----------



## AngryConsumer

DRAG HER, CARMELLA! :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

And somewhere Mickie James is saying that could of been me


----------



## I drink and I know things

I worry that Smackdown is going to be in quite a holding pattern for awhile. No PPV's until Survivor Series and that's dual brand. No Smackdown only PPV until December. There just isn't anything to build to.


----------



## Headliner

This is bad. This.......is.......bad.


----------



## Abisial

WTF Nikki just :buried John looool


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol she didn't edit nothing Nikki, thats pretty much who you are on the show.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Geez face Bella is anus on the mic.


I thought it was just me....but I love me some Nikki.


----------



## RapShepard

I drink and I know things said:


> Consensus seems to be that this Hawkins gimmick sucks. I guess I'm in the minority, but I find it mildly amusing. Emphasis on mildly. Mild amusement seems to be the aim, so it's working as it applies to me.
> 
> As far as Apollo Crews...what the fuck? I know the guy is a charisma black hole, but he has a great look and is freakishly athletic. He's a decent worker too, although he does have some ring psychology issues. He's a guy with some major strengths. If a guy like Paul Heyman was booking, he'd find a way to make the guy an asset. They aren't even fucking trying.


It's not bad but it feels like it's so dated to do Chuck Norris facts type character. 

Heyman wouldn't save Crews though not much you can do with Crews when there's much better to work with besides him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Carmella's promo = :fact
> 
> Nikki's promo = :nikkilol


Exactly !

She just said she wears the pants in the relationship :reneelel


----------



## wkc_23

John Cena in the back facpalming


----------



## SpeedStick

Cena need to come out upset


----------



## Lothario

Yikes, Cena. She wears the pants??


----------



## Flair Flop

Carmella is awful.


----------



## Dolorian

Pfff female empowerment / feminism has arrived on SD folks.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Nikki has reached her final form as female Cena.


----------



## Strategize

Well, at least they tried lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Good one Camella! Haha!


----------



## wwetna1

Nikki throwing that dirt at Sasha and Charlotte ...


Mella taunting game on point


----------



## DoolieNoted

Fearless and soon to be single if she keeps that shit up.. lol


----------



## Darren Criss

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> why are they still using these fucking trash reality shows for wrestling stories?


Since Nikki returned they talk about this every week.

Wait until Brie and John Laurinaitis' return.

SmackDown's gonna has their own Authority with Bryan/Brie/Cena/Nikki/Laurinatis


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Carmella is sh*tting on Nikki rn, blew her out the f*cking water.


----------



## Pongo

god i'm cringing so hard


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Yo Carmella just DRAGGED dat a** through the Rocky Mountains. My goodness. Masterful troll job.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Ugh, this promo is so cringeworthy and forced lol just awful


----------



## Irrelevant

Wow. I think I'm starting to become a Carmella fan. She just needs to improve in the ring.


----------



## The Power that Be

I want to borrow Carmella's iron board backside to iron my Sunday morning Church suit


----------



## Erik.

Everything Carmella said is true :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Carmella dragging Nikki.

Nikki dragging Cena. 

Get out the shovel, John! :berried


----------



## wwetna1

I love Nikki, but Mella took that W


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Carmella PIPEBOMB!


----------



## Crasp

Careful Dean, don't leave your woman alone in a locker room with someone as irrresistable as James Ellsowrth...


----------



## wkc_23

James Ellsworth isn't that bad on the mic, tbh.


----------



## TD Stinger

I drink and I know things said:


> I worry that Smackdown is going to be in quite a holding pattern for awhile. No PPV's until Survivor Series and that's dual brand. No Smackdown only PPV until December. There just isn't anything to build to.


Yeah but Smackdown so far has done a good of prolonging stories so far and with only half the roster to work with, you have to do that. So to me, I would build all of these stories to TLC and then after that reset to the Royal Rumble and the Road to WrestleMania.


----------



## ShaWWE

Carmella wants Cena.


----------



## Darren Criss

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Geez face Bella is anus on the mic.


Because she's not a good person in real life. Work as heel is easy for her.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Fck James Ellsworth


----------



## Insomnia

That fucking shirt! :lol


----------



## Lothario

Crowd attempted to kill that segment. Wasn't the best promo but both women did well and added heat to the feud. Anyone claiming otherwise is determined to be miserable.


----------



## wwetna1

I can still imagine Cena in the back saying bitch you wear the pants 


Ellsworth reminds me of Spike Dudley for some reason


----------



## [email protected]

Didn't think Carmella would win that exchange, but she did. By a wide margin.


----------



## Therapy

Is it just me or is Smackdown feeling very RAW tonight? I feel the darkside of Vince having his hands in this episode..


----------



## SpeedStick

Name how many hall of fame guys that never even wrestle for the world title


----------



## The Power that Be

Darren Criss said:


> Since Nikki returned they talk about this every week.
> 
> Wait until Brie and John Laurinaitis' return.
> 
> SmackDown's gonna has their own Authority with Bryan/Brie/Cena/Nikki/Laurinatis


I can listen to the Bella's mom talk about her and Johnny Ace's sex game all day long :ha


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Darren Criss said:


> Because she's not a good person in real life. Work as heel is easy for her.


Good point.

Mella pulled out the shovel on Bella.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Carmella took that W in a major way!

That one promo by Carmella was as good as anything Nikki has done in her WWE in-ring career. :kermit


----------



## EMGESP

He's actually not bad on the mic.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Nice amount of legit stuff from both girls. :bjpenn

Gonna have to give Carmella the W though, since Nikki effectively buried John Boy by saying she wears the pants in their relationship when it's clear as fucking day that Cena could kick her ass to the curb whenever he felt like it and not even miss a beat in doing so.


----------



## Darren Criss

TD Stinger said:


> Yeah but Smackdown so far has done a good of prolonging stories so far and with only half the roster to work with, you have to do that. So to me, I would build all of these stories to TLC and then after that reset to the Royal Rumble and the Road to WrestleMania.


It's a perfect chance to top Raw Womens HIAC match.

They has 2 months to work the girls skills and build a feud for an ladder match


----------



## RapShepard

How does Carmella get props for doing generic you date a superstar with power promo? It's no different than "you like kids Cena" some of y'all are desperate for any semblance of a worked shoot 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

James Ellsworth is actually decent on the mic


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AngryConsumer said:


> Carmella took that W in a major way!
> 
> That one promo by Carmella was as good as anything Nikki has done in her WWE in-ring career. :kermit


Thinking about it, you're actually right :lol actually better than the majority Nikki has done in her career.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

The Carmella/Nikki segment wasn't good, but some of you are just trolling. 

By * today's standards* that was a good segment.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SpeedStick said:


> Name how many hall of fame guys that never even wrestle for the world title


In these cases, it's better to use the avoiding method. It's a thought that's perfectly fine to run from.


----------



## SAMCRO

It is kinda funny how hard Nikki pushes this Fearless bullshit then Carmella shows her on Total Bella's freaking out and running away from a spider.


----------



## razzathereaver

How did Smackdown manage to take this no-name jobber who got squashed by Braun and make him more over than any full-time talent on the RAW roster? This brand is in good hands.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

RapShepard said:


> How does Carmella get props for doing generic you date a superstar with power promo? It's no different than "you like kids Cena" some of y'all are desperate for any semblance of a worked shoot
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


Chill bruh.


----------



## Stellar

Why didn't Nikki bring up Carmellas relationship with Big Cass? "At least I have my man on the same brand".


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah Lesnar response to Goldberg via Paul...yawn.


----------



## Crasp

Mizness is about to pick up!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Carmella showing me why I'm a fan


----------



## Darren Criss

Carmella was Kim Kardashian 

Nikki was Taylor Swift

:lmao


----------



## DoolieNoted

I'm still legit shocked Nikki called Big Match Jawn her bitch..

Rather than attacking Carmella she burned her meal ticket..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> She just said she wears the pants in the relationship :reneelel


That was where it went from a split decision in favor of Carmella to a TKO for her.

Return as a heel and illogically become a babyface and then prove why you're better as a heel due to having a track record of being a pompous twat on-screen brehs


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

The chubby spirit squad member is hilarious with all his gyrating going on.

Rhyno: I just don't like male cheerleaders. *Pounds and grinds fist*

LMFAO!

Rhyno vs. Rusev in One Liner 101.


----------



## Lothario

FaceTime Heel said:


> Fck James Ellsworth


You're a monster.


----------



## wkc_23

I just don't like male cheerleaders :HA


----------



## Darren Criss

Spirit Squad is cool


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

wkc_23 said:


> I just don't like male cheerleaders :HA


But we all love dat legdrop


----------



## Dolorian

As far as looks goes...Maryse > very much every woman on both rosters.


----------



## RapShepard

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Chill bruh.


Lol what I do I'm just being real I don't see what was good about it. It's the standard promo Nikki gets 


Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;63329674 said:


> The Carmella/Nikki segment wasn't good, but some of you are just trolling.
> 
> By * today's standards* that was a good segment.


It was just a segment. The problem is it a typical promo about Nikki "blah blah slept to the top, blah blah used looks blah blah" there's literally one promo she gets whether she's heel or face.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra

YES Mauro, school that little shit. ugh Otunga is the fucking pits.


----------



## Darren Criss

Be a cheerleader was my dream

It sucks because there's no cheerios team in my country, and I Live in Brazil "the country of the football" shit


----------



## AngryConsumer

Jesus, Otunga is shit. :blonde


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dolorian said:


> As far as looks goes...Maryse > very much every woman on both rosters.


I prefer about 4 over her but can definitely understand this.


----------



## Darren Criss

Dolorian said:


> As far as looks goes...Maryse > very much every woman on both rosters.


Totally


----------



## Abisial

SAMCRO said:


> It is kinda funny how hard Nikki pushes this Fearless bullshit then Carmella shows her on Total Bella's freaking out and running away from a spider.


The funniest thing, it was actually a tiny ass frog :lol


----------



## wwetna1

Dolorian said:


> As far as looks goes...Maryse > very much every woman on both rosters.


Glad you didn't add in NXT because Mandy Rose bodies her


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Kudos to JBL for trying to put over the Spirit Squad as a heel commentator: but putting over them beyond mentioning tag success is a tall task. On the flip side though: Otunga should get a lecture for burying them out there never completely bury as a commentator without being witty about it.


----------



## AngryConsumer

wwetna1 said:


> Glad you didn't add in NXT because Mandy Rose bodies her


Dat girl... THICK! :jesse


----------



## Darren Criss

JBL has a boner for Maryse (I can't blame him), but Otunga hates her and Miz. I just want to know why


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> But we all love dat legdrop


Coulda been in that midcard class back then, but it just didn't work out.


----------



## Crasp

Otunga is lucky to be married to an actual relatively famous person, and also to be black, 'cause otherwise he'd be unemployed....


----------



## Therapy

It's seriously sad that Otunga is so bad you actually miss Jerry Lawler..


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Emma[lina] Maryse, Mandy Rose, and Alexa Bliss should form a faction, the four horsewomen of hotness.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

wwetna1 said:


> Glad you didn't add in NXT because Mandy Rose bodies her


Mandy _FREAKIN'_ Rose is Trish Stratus levels fine.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I think the long silver tights actually work for Ziggler, the other colors weren't really the best.


----------



## Phaedra

what like you Otunga?

Oh god JBL ... that's just not PG :ha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The chubby spirit squad member is hilarious with all his gyrating going on.


Mikey was hilariously spazzy back in the day:










^ As you can see, Mitch was great too due to his "dragging my ass across the ring like a dog" schtick.

:evans


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Darren Criss said:


> Totally


JoJo bodies doe.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Did JBL just say "I use my wife to get some head"?


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Therapy said:


> It's seriously sad that Otunga is so bad you actually miss Jerry Lawler..


For what it's worth: Very rarely in a good while I'd watch SD before SDL: but in the occasions Id catch a match Lawler and Mauro called together: those two actually did have something quality there and that was a short lived pairing.


----------



## Darren Criss

wwetna1 said:


> Glad you didn't add in NXT because Mandy Rose bodies her


Never https://www.instagram.com/p/BKGvidzBPsZ/


----------



## RapShepard

Did Ziggler forget the superkick was his finisher lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy

Holy shit that Gore..


----------



## ShaWWE

That spear!


----------



## [email protected]

Heath Slater is looking great lately. One hell of a hot tag.


----------



## Darren Criss

I miss the original Ziggler


----------



## Lothario

There's somethin' going on with Kenny & Maryse.


----------



## DammitChrist

So I guess the Spirit Squad is a new tag team for Smackdown? I'll take it


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I saw Maryse and Kenny touching.... eeehhhhh.


----------



## wwetna1

KEep Natalya the fuck away from the match. She can't cut a promo. She can't work a wwe tv or ppv match outside the smaller takeover


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Slater is a helluva hot tag


----------



## Therapy

:lol WTF is happening here?


----------



## Headliner

When did Nattie become a face again?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Nattie got some model tier bone structure.

I'll never forget the 'Dominattie' rumors.


----------



## TD Stinger

Dolorian said:


> As far as looks goes...Maryse > very much every woman on both rosters.


Look at my sig, and then reevaluate that statement. I understand opinion, but she ain't "very much" ahead of Becky.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WTF... Natty stay gettin' them random ass gimmicks.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Nattie is where promos go to die.


----------



## Phaedra

Someone actually wrote something that was amusing for Natalya lol.


----------



## -XERO-

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> But we all love dat legdrop


----------



## TD Stinger

Headliner said:


> When did Nattie become a face again?


I don't think she was being a face. I think she was just being a disingenuous heel.


----------



## Trophies

Remember when Natalya used to fart all the time?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Nattie got some model tier bone structure.
> 
> I'll never forget the 'Dominattie' rumors.












Any relation?


----------



## DoolieNoted

Well.. Eva is inactive, Becky will probably defend and that leaves..

5 women on the SD roster... Don't take a brain surgeon..


----------



## Darren Criss

Nattie has been boring since December 2014.

She's only still on WWE due her family and Total divas


----------



## Phaedra

TD Stinger said:


> I don't think she was being a face. I think she was just being a disingenuous heel.


and quoting song lyrics because she has no real conviction for 'the cause' she just wants a match lol.or rather the spotlight. was decent.


----------



## Therapy

Darren Criss said:


> Nattie has been boring since December *2014*.


Giving her way too much credit


----------



## Darren Criss

Trophies said:


> Remember when Natalya used to fart all the time?


This was only in three occasions for two weeks

backstage with Beth
backstage with Eve
match with Aksana


----------



## AngryConsumer

Natalya is dangerously approaching 'channel change' territory.


----------



## Darren Criss

Therapy said:


> Giving her way too much credit


I enjoyed her feud with AJ.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Any relation?


Dude...come on.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Oh no, It's Corbin. Rooting for Swagger to make this scrub tap out again.


----------



## Griselda

Since I've seen Baron's entrance as Connect Four I can't unsee it.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ugh.... So now Corbin will face Swagger 50 times like he did in his feud with Ziggler, great....


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Are Baron Corbin and Jack Swagger engaged in a best of 7 series that I have forgotten about?


----------



## AngryConsumer

That elite Corbin entrance tho... :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Good promo Corbin.


----------



## Strategize

AngryConsumer said:


> Natalya is dangerously approaching 'channel change' territory.


When has she ever not been that?


----------



## DoolieNoted

If only Corbin could step up his mic skills a bit...


----------



## Lothario

Therapy said:


> Is it just me or is Smackdown feeling very RAW tonight? I feel the darkside of Vince having his hands in this episode..


They were due for a poor episode tbh


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

What is Corbin's gimmick? 

Colorado school shooter?


----------



## Therapy

The small roster size is seriously beginning to rear its ugly head.. Jesus christ..


----------



## THughes87

Fitting, Corbin comes out after REAL NFL players are shown on camera, Corbin couldn't make it in their game and now their watching him fail elsewhere


----------



## Lothario

So much for that Swagger push:lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

Strategize said:


> When has she ever not been that?


Now that I think about it... good point. :saul


----------



## Headliner

JBL: That'a a former World Champion there! Like Swagger hasn't been a geek for 6 years.

10 seconds later Swagger gets pinned like the geek he is:lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss

Buried


----------



## Victor Chaos

Jack Swagger back to jobbing again. 

Sad that it was against this scrub.


----------



## RapShepard

Squash Baron Corbin back fuck yeah

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

Corbin is the man!


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Swagger comes over to SD to get a new start cause he was doing nothing but jobbing on Raw, and here he is already back to jobbing on SD after 2 weeks lol. God just release him already fuck.... What purpose does he serve? Any random schmo from the performance center can go out there and job.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Well.. Saying someone got buried is overused these days...


But that...


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Swagger is already getting squash. Back to Main Event/Superstars you go.


----------



## Sincere

AngryConsumer said:


> That elite Corbin entrance tho... :mark:


He has a pretty good entrance, and one of the best finishers in the company right now, IMO. If he could get some solid booking in a big feud, and step up his mic work a bit, he could be legit.


----------



## wwetna1

After what Goldberg did reaction wise. 

They may have finally realized we got a legit football player, a legit mf with size, a legit golden gloves champ, a guy who can took, and who has a genuine fuck you attitude so lets build him in Corbin ... 

Bye swag


----------



## AngryConsumer

BARON CORBIN DESTRUCTION :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I literally just stepped into the kitchen for 2 minutes and the match is already over?


----------



## WrestlingOracle

If Taker was healthier and younger: I'd legit have Corbin work Taker for a solid six months in different, evolving scenerios. I see a heap of potential in Corbin but he is admittedly a very raw talent. With no Taker, Id put Corbin with Kane very frequently. There's alot Corbin could learn from him!


----------



## Victor Chaos

Natalya does have a nice manicure.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> What is Corbin's gimmick?
> 
> *Colorado school shooter?*


Too savage bruh...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I'd much prefer Swagger on RAW, wrestling lengthy matches on Superstars over losing to trash like Corbin.


----------



## wwetna1

Corbin with a bike like Palumbo or ABA Taker would work well actually for his entrance and to add to his aura


----------



## TD Stinger

That match was exactly what it needed to be. Corbin destroying him and looking brutal doing it. I wish Kalisto were healthy because those two had a good story going until Kalisto had to leave and those two could actually have some good matches.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:jbl: "Corbin loves to fight and beat people up."

So he's 1-800-FELLA with melanin and hella bad hair?

Good to see him win so decisively since he's an up-and-comer that has a decent amount of promise, even though I like Swagger more.


----------



## Darren Criss

Curt Hawkins looks like a combination of Slater and Ryder


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> Look at my sig, and then reevaluate that statement. *I understand opinion*, but she ain't "very much" ahead of Becky.


Apparently you don't.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Twenty minutes? Hmm a legitimate opportunity for Ellsworth? :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

They're getting half an hour, I smell fuckery lmao.

edit: twenty minutes, sorry lol


----------



## DammitChrist

Lol Dean Ambrose XD


----------



## RapShepard

Like when the Authroity all took roles as time keeper, ref, and such lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy

Headliner said:


> JBL: That'a a former World Champion there! Like Swagger hasn't been a geek for 6 years.
> 
> 10 seconds later Swagger gets pinned like the geek he is:lmao


Exactly..


----------



## wwetna1

Charlotte really shouyld main event HIAC as a ppv. She is the best talent on Raw overall aside from JEricho. She will be draggin Sashas ass with her, but it should be her stage to shine and have the ppv ending with her holding the belt above her head on top the cell


----------



## AngryConsumer

WrestlingOracle said:


> If Taker was healthier and younger: I'd legit have Corbin work Taker for a solid six months in different, evolving scenerios. I see a heap of potential in Corbin but he is admittedly a very raw talent. With no Taker, Id put Corbin with Kane very frequently. There's alot Corbin could learn from him!


Real talk... if Taker was still on the road, just think of the knowledge that he'd be dropping to the likes of Corbin that would then build himself into a potential star.


----------



## Headliner

I'm guessing Dean goes out there and be the ring announcer, the bell ringer and the commentator.


----------



## Strategize

This AJ vs Ellsworth match is gonna have to be the funniest shit ever to make up for this episode.


----------



## TD Stinger

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'd much prefer Swagger on RAW, wrestling lengthy matches on Superstars over losing to trash like Corbin.


Didn’t he lose to Jinder Mahal before coming to Smackdown? Let’ face it, he's dead to rights on either brand.


----------



## DoolieNoted

They need to do something shocking to try and keep up with the Raw ending..

A surprise debut maybe?


----------



## [email protected]

I normally hate these sorts of things. I don't like doing a lot of comedy with the World Title....but these guys are making it work. Good job.


----------



## Darren Criss

AJ wins by DQ and get a triple threat match at TLC vs AJ vs Dean


----------



## SAMCRO

wwetna1 said:


> Corbin with a bike like Palumbo or ABA Taker would work well actually for his entrance and to add to his aura


Ya know giving Corbin a motorcycle to ride to the ring would help his character alot, i mean he has a motorcycle engine roaring up in his theme, why not give him an actual motorcycle?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

AngryConsumer said:


> Real talk... if Taker was still on the road, just think of the knowledge that he'd be dropping to the likes of Corbin that would then build himself into a potential star.


Social media, phone calls, texts can help with that.


----------



## ChicagoFit

Gainn_Damage said:


> They need to do something shocking to try and keep up with the Raw ending..
> 
> A surprise debut maybe?


Surprise return of Akeem the African Dream?


----------



## DammitChrist

Even though he isn't going to be the referee, Dean Ambrose is going to do whatever he wants to be :mark:


----------



## Darren Criss

Ellsworth wins by DQ*

Sorry.


----------



## Therapy

Gainn_Damage said:


> They need to do something shocking to try and keep up with the Raw ending..
> 
> A surprise debut maybe?


Doubtful.. This Smackdown is just going to be chalked up to bad...


----------



## Alright_Mate

Ellsworth is winning the title tonight and will hold it for a week, I can feel it.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Too savage bruh...


Yeah, I'm going to hell.


----------



## Lothario

Dean has already turned it around. Cream rises.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## WrestlingOracle

By the way, is Ellsworth a legitimate member of the roster at this time or is he working as an extended independent stay?


----------



## DammitChrist

"they don't want none" :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:dance


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

No styles jacket.

Serious styles is scary styles.


----------



## AngryConsumer

AJ MF STYLES! :mark:


----------



## Therapy

AJ doesn't even bother to do the pose and hood swipe during the hook drop now? The fuck? They simplied AJ's intro to just walking to the ring?


Super fucking gay..


----------



## Griselda

This is so outrageous but just imagine if The Club interfered to help James win. We then see the rise of the Bullet Club led by James Ellsworth.


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> Dean has already turned it around. *Cream rises.*


You know it.


----------



## wkc_23

ELLSWORTH HAS THEME MUSIC :mark: :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel

James with a proper tron. :mark:


----------



## [email protected]

:grin2: The crowd popped for AJ, and then caught themselves. Always love that.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

ChicagoFit said:


> Surprise return of Akeem the African Dream?


Too bad The Club can't come out and interfere... they're RAW jokes now. If Balor was healthy and not debuted yet, it would be cool for him to come out and beat down The Chin. And the next SDL, BC cuts a promo about The BC now being embarrassed and disrespected like it was last week, yada yada...


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Ellsworth with theme music, is that a sign he is an official addition?


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol i still can't fucking believe James fucking Ellsworth has a titantron, theme music and a t shirt lol wtf is going on?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Ellsworth more over than Reigns has ever been right now.


----------



## wwetna1

Oh shit they did it


----------



## Alright_Mate

Ellsworth going all out serious, this guy is comedy gold.


----------



## DammitChrist

Someone just fucking called it! I hear "Elllllllssssworth" chants!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Ellsworth getting dem Goldberg like chants. :ha


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ellsworth has a better theme than 75% of the roster. :HA


----------



## Lothario

They're doing the 'Ellsworth ' chant in 'Goldberg' cadence. :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Oh my Christ, Ellsworth actually has a titantron, a theme and "ELLSWOOORRRTH!" chants to go with his official WWE gear. roud


----------



## DoolieNoted

That Tron was very 'Punk'.


And Ellsworth chants..


----------



## wwetna1

SDL crowd gives no fuck with those goldberg ripoff chants


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Okay I take back saying fck James Ellsworth.lol.


----------



## Trophies

why is this match getting like 15 minutes? :lol


----------



## wkc_23

Ellsworth is over af :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

If Elsworth wins bruh....


----------



## Dolorian

Ambrose :lol


----------



## Mra22

:lol we gotta pay the bills, lmbo


----------



## DammitChrist

God, Ambrose's antics and Styles getting pissed off is so amusing to me XD


----------



## wwe9391

This smackdown hasnt been good at all.


----------



## TD Stinger

Dolorian said:


> Apparently you don't.


I said I understand your opinion, but I'm also saying your opinion is wrong .

Seriously tho, not trying to pick a fight here.


----------



## Griselda

"We gotta pay the bills brutha" beats "Mistah Booty Shakahhh" as my favorite Dean line.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Four appearances in to get a one on one WWE title match: that's gotta be a WWF/E record yes? If so, with the vast majority of talents mandated a year in NXT: that isn't getting broken! ELLSWORTH POTENTIAL HISTORY


----------



## drougfree

ok , another 5 stars match


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> I said I understand your opinion, but I'm also saying your opinion is wrong .
> 
> Seriously tho, not trying to pick a fight here.


What opinion that I find Maryse more attractive than Becky? Ok, whatever you say I guess. I say your opinion is wrong and suggest you reevaluate your statement, square then?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ambrose has been hilarious these last two weeks.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles gonna get a 5-star match out of Ellsworth. :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

wwe9391 said:


> This smackdown hasnt been good at all.


Better than Raw was, last night's Raw was a disgrace to Wrestling.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

wkc_23 said:


> Ellsworth is over af :lol


But can he beat the 95-96 Bulls though?


----------



## Stellar

James Ellsworth vs. AJ Styles for the WWE World Championship, refferee'd by Rudy Charles.. all in the WWE in 2016.. Who would have thought? lol


----------



## StylesP1

Just wanted to say....Becky over Maryse and every other woman on the roster.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

TD Stinger said:


> Didn’t he lose to Jinder Mahal before coming to Smackdown? Let’ face it, he's dead to rights on either brand.


Because they were setting him up to go on SD, it wasn't reflective of what he was doing during the entirety of the brand split. 

He was consistently winning Superstars matches and actually, y'know, WRESTLING for a good 10-15 minutes weekly. 

Fucking waste of a talent. SD's problem is no midcard, and they're doing damn sure they don't have one. Who is Corbin going to feud with next? Apollo Crews? And now they've killed any possible credible midcard face because Swagger was the only midcard face on programming on a consistent basis.

Stupid, stupid decisions and a waste of a 'feud'.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

ELLSWORTH SLIPPED OUT OF A REAR CHINLOCK!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

A rear chinlock ineffective on Ellsworth. That is the funniest WWE in-ring spot Ive seen in a while. Kudos.


----------



## Mra22

:lol Ambrose is too much


----------



## TD Stinger

Dolorian said:


> What opinion that I find Maryse more attractive than Becky? Ok, whatever you say I guess. I say your opinion is wrong and suggest you reevaluate your statement, square then?


Yep, sound good to me.


----------



## wwe9391

Alright_Mate said:


> Better than Raw was, last night's Raw was a disgrace to Wrestling.


Ehh IMO no. Goldbergs return tops anything SD is doing tonight. Automatic victory over SD this week.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

"He dropkicked his chin off" Hahahaha!


----------



## FaceTime Heel

#HeDropkickedHisChinOff lol


----------



## DammitChrist

Dean Ambrose has been funny these past 2 weeks without even being corny. I love it!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Itd be hilarious if Ellsworth gets a control segment here in addition to a hope spot :maury:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:jbl: "He dropkicked his chin off!", "Jiminy Chin!" "Foley couldn't put the mandible claw on him!"

Christ Almighty, Bradshaw's savage as fuck right now. :heston


----------



## Brandough

I haven't watched Smackdown In weeks, who tf is this jobber main eventing??????


----------



## Mra22

Chin that got the win :lol


----------



## StylesP1

wwe9391 said:


> Ehh IMO no. Goldbergs return tops anything SD is doing tonight. Automatic victory over SD this week.


3 hours and 5 minutes of shit does not just disappear because of a 10 minute appearance from Goldberg. SDL is once again being consistent. Not blowing its load, not pushing anything down our throats, not having authority figures contradict themselves throughout the show...


----------



## Griselda

That is literally the funniest thing Otunga has ever said in his entire life. :lol


----------



## Godway

I'm starting to think this half-way exists for AJ to further his legacy of carrying any retard WWE throws him in there with to a watchable match. 

It is kind of funny for tonight, but they really need to end this Ellsworth shit after this match. Because this has almost more in common with David Arquette main eventing WCW PPVs than it does say....Cena vs. KFed.


----------



## wwetna1

Ellsworth has enough juice in him to make HAwkins relevant as his partner


----------



## Erik.

Ambrose is stealing the show :lmao


----------



## Therapy

:lol This is hilarious


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

this is literal genius.


----------



## FITZ

I feel like Ambrose is just making things worse for Ellsworth


----------



## wwetna1

HE just threw a better superkick than Dolph lol


----------



## Erik.

NO CHIN MUSIC!


----------



## Prayer Police

No chin music


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Nice SWEET CHINLESS MUSIC!


----------



## Therapy

:lol :lol NOCHINMUSIC

I'm dying


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

NO CHIN MUSIC

I'M FUCKING DYING


----------



## FaceTime Heel

NO CHIN MUSIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lolololololol clever as heck


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

NO CHIN MUSIC!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

ELLSWORTH HIT THE NO CHIN MUSIC!!! :sodone


----------



## Phaedra

That super kick HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rowdy Yates

From start to finish SDL is just pure fucking trash


----------



## Griselda

No Chin Music, I'm crying :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

SUPERKICK PARTY! :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

StylesP1 said:


> 3 hours and 5 minutes of shit does not just disappear because of a 10 minute appearance from Goldberg. SDL is once again being consistent. Not blowing its load, not pushing anything down our throats, not having authority figures contradict themselves throughout the show...


Like I said its my opinion. I liked Raw better. It all about opinion. I have mine you have yours


----------



## DammitChrist

"They should donate his body to science fiction" - JBL 2016


----------



## wwetna1

No Chin Music ... Otunga this is the only time I've liked you ever


----------



## [email protected]

AJ is one of the top 5 best sellers in the business.


----------



## Martins

NO CHIN MUSIC :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Shadowcran

Therapy said:


> :lol :lol NOCHINMUSIC
> 
> I'm dying


lol, just what I was about to type.


----------



## wkc_23

The chin that got the win, again.


----------



## Therapy

What a shitty fucking ending..


----------



## Victor Chaos

Ellsworth 2-0 vs A.J. Styles.

Embarrassing.


----------



## Mra22

lol embarrassing


----------



## Kabraxal

So... seems Vince decided to get more involved. At least with how badly that was booked. Christ that was awful.


----------



## wwetna1

Cena taking them L's tonight on the mic lol


----------



## AmWolves10

This just is not good at all.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

DammitC said:


> "They should donate his body to science fiction" - JBL 2016


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

ellsworth should beat ziggler for the ic title because the superkick doesn't work on someone without a chin.


----------



## Shadowcran

No Chin Music...I can't stop laughing. I really can't. Otunga does good for once.


----------



## Headliner

I can't believe they made that match work.:lol

The show wasn't anything special but it's still better than Raw.


----------



## wwe9391

Can this Ellsworth stuff be over with now? FFS that was bad.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Damn... First Nikki buried Cena, now Ambrose. :HA


----------



## Lothario

:lmao *Buried*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

The commentary for that match was next-level hilarious :lmao

JBL especially


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

It's official: Dean-O has gone from having a fire lit under his ass to being a house of fire in these last few weeks. 

Amazing how that's been the case with him since losing the title. :mase

Thank You Ells-worth! :clap Thank You Ells-worth! :clap


----------



## Godway

Great performance by Dean tonight. He kept the crowd hot for that stupid shit for the whole match.


----------



## Therapy

This SDL had Vince written all over it. Just shitty shity shitty shitty shitty fucking booking and writing from start to finish


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Lots of salty people.

I compare AJ to Angle in a lot of ways.

Can be a massive goofball but at the end of the day, you know he's legit.


----------



## AmWolves10

So I can skip Smackdown now too. Okay.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Call it a tie. Both shows suck.


----------



## Ace

Some of the worst booking I've ever seen.

Having a jobber go over your champion twice.


----------



## TD Stinger

Jack Thwagger said:


> Because they were setting him up to go on SD, it wasn't reflective of what he was doing during the entirety of the brand split.
> 
> He was consistently winning Superstars matches and actually, y'know, WRESTLING for a good 10-15 minutes weekly.
> 
> Fucking waste of a talent. SD's problem is no midcard, and they're doing damn sure they don't have one. Who is Corbin going to feud with next? Apollo Crews? And now they've killed any possible credible midcard face because Swagger was the only midcard face on programming on a consistent basis.
> 
> Stupid, stupid decisions and a waste of a 'feud'.


He still got pinned by Jinder Mahal. Regardless of what it set up, that's pretty indicative of where they value him. And I don't dislike Swagger but at this point in 2016, there's just no steam behind him and it shows when he's out there not saying "We The People." 

To me, that match was exactly what it needed to be with Corbin looking like the monster he is. And honestly, at this point, I'd rather see Swagger out of WWE and showcase himself on the independent scene.


----------



## deepelemblues

lololol

so much salt

this shit is so great what SDL is doing with aj and dean and JAMES FUCKING ELLSWORTH


----------



## Ace

Seriously AJ, fuck this shit and go back to NJPW.

Wasting your career with the likes of Cena, Ambrose and Ellsworth.

There isn't anyone on your level here.


----------



## AngryConsumer

My best guess is Vince took a hold of this week's SDL and had a death grip attached. 

Each show had their moments (not many), but was the best thing on SDL this week a Carmella promo?

I'm always up for comedy booking if it makes sense and can further progress a program, in this case, with Styles and Ambrose.


----------



## razzathereaver

All the salty AJ fans in here :lmao


----------



## Brandough

Jobbers main eventing Smackdown? And I thought Raw was bad


----------



## StylesP1

Straw Hat said:


> Some of the worst booking I've ever seen.
> 
> Having a jobber go over your champion twice.


THat is old school booking. Nobody "went over" anybody there. It was a comedy match where Ambrose fucks with AJ the entire time. Happened in the beloved Attitude Era all the time. Fun match.


----------



## deepelemblues

Straw Hat said:


> Seriously AJ, fuck this shit and go back to NJPW.
> 
> Wasting your career with the likes of Cena, Ambrose and Ellsworth.
> 
> There isn't anyone on your level here.


NO FUN ALLOWED :no:


----------



## Ace

Raw crapped all over SD this week.

Seriously, one joke is fine but to have your champion waste himself in crap like this.

Geeks who chant for Ellsworth are what it's wrong with the WWE today.


----------



## drougfree

sd has been garbage since no mercy


----------



## Griselda

Straw Hat said:


> Seriously AJ, fuck this shit and go back to NJPW.
> 
> Wasting your career with the likes of Cena, Ambrose and Ellsworth.
> 
> There isn't anyone on your level here.


Chill bro. Everyone knows it's all in good fun. People like HHH and Angle have done these angles before.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

At the end when AJ kept elbowing Ellsworth, I was imagining Styles saying "DO. NOT. TUCK. YOUR. HEAD. DURING. THE. STYLES. CLASH."


----------



## The True Believer

Straw Hat said:


> Seriously AJ, fuck this shit and go back to NJPW.
> 
> Wasting your career with the likes of Cena, Ambrose and Ellsworth.
> 
> There isn't anyone on your level here.


Yeah. Fuck the company that's giving him the most recognition of his entire career and their most prestigious title in their history.


----------



## Ace

deepelemblues said:


> NO FUN ALLOWED :no:


 Do you think Goldberg would have become a megastar if he belittled himself to do shit like this?


----------



## BarrettBarrage

SD made me appreciate fun again tbh.

Again, this doesn't affect AJ one little bit.
People need to stop with the hyperbole.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Moaners, moaners fucking everywhere.

Calm your shit, AJ is still Champion, that's all that matters.

But I'd like Ellsworth in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## deepelemblues

Straw Hat said:


> Do you think Goldberg would have become a megastar if he belittled himself to do shit like this?


the rock triple h and angle have all done shit like this

all of them bigger stars than aj styles btw

didn't know AJ had to be booked super serial best evar super duper serial because emotionally you need him to be


----------



## wwetna1

Hype Bros on SD .... Best thing about the Spirit Squad is Hype Bros get promoted up the ladder to 50/50


----------



## Erik.

Straw Hat said:


> Do you think Goldberg would have become a megastar if he belittled himself to do shit like this?


No one in the history of wrestling has been booked like Goldberg was and never will.

John Cena lost to Kevin Federline.


----------



## wwetna1

Straw Hat said:


> Do you think Goldberg would have become a megastar if he belittled himself to do shit like this?


Rock has a loss to Stephanie McMahon 
HHH has a loss to Funaki


----------



## Lothario

McMahon jumped the shark this week and is beginning to present AJ as a joke. Prrotecting James Ellsworth is the biggest middle finger and troll job to the IWC that I've seen in a while from him. Anyone who truly thought he was the face of anything over his creations are insane. Cena is taking that belt sooner than later and they sure as hell ain't waiting to Wrestlemania :lol


----------



## Kabraxal

razzathereaver said:


> All the salty AJ fans in here :lmao


It wasn't the DQ that pushed it over... it was the stop and start bullshit with commentary that was all about the jokes. That is typical Vince idiocy. I don't want that shit in my wrestling.



StylesP1 said:


> THat is old school booking. Nobody "went over" anybody there. It was a comedy match where Ambrose fucks with AJ the entire time. Happened in the beloved Attitude Era all the time. Fun match.


I hated full on comedy matches back then. And this had a great promo by Elsworth that could have been built into him showing a little bit of fire before getting beat or even AJ just starting the match with a low blow so he didn't have to waste time. Instead we got an awful 15 minutes that wasted everyone's time. 

Sorry. I normally like SDL but tonight was full on Vince level booking and it felt like a 2 hour Raw. It just proves that it wasn't the 2 hours that made the difference, but the booking. Sadly, I am guessing Vince continues to interfere more and more because he is just that stupid.


----------



## Headliner

I wonder if Dean/AJ will happen at SS or if they will both be in the SS match for Team SD. If so, maybe they will do the WWE title match blowoff on a regular Smackdown show soon. I can't seem them stalling all the way to the December PPV.


----------



## wwetna1

Zack hit that excuse me when they dropped Emma on him on Talking Smack


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Bryan is Dirty Dan!! 



wwetna1 said:


> Rock has a loss to Stephanie McMahon
> HHH has a loss to Funaki


Yep, plus Jim Ross has a pinfall victory over Triple H.


----------



## RapShepard

wwe9391 said:


> Like I said its my opinion. I liked Raw better. It all about opinion. I have mine you have yours


Even opinion wise. I don't see why people are acting like SDL is any different than Raw besides one less hour of time.


----------



## TD Stinger

Straw Hat said:


> Do you think Goldberg would have become a megastar if he belittled himself to do shit like this?


AJ’s not Goldberg. He’s not a monster of a man. His gimmick is a cocky little shit talker who got overzealous and allowed Ambrose to get in his head. That’s the story that played out and I don’t care that in the record books (like it will mean anything) that Ellsworth beat him by DQ.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Mojo is gonna make Bryan OD on hype.


----------



## wwetna1

Hype Bros are just fun like a modern day Too Cool


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I see AJ snapping soon and beating the breaks off Ellsworth and then back to business with a badass promo and on to his next challenger.


----------



## razzathereaver

I'm really liking Mojo Rawley. I don't get the hate for him. He's fun.


----------



## TD Stinger

Headliner said:


> I wonder if Dean/AJ will happen at SS or if they will both be in the SS match for Team SD. If so, maybe they will do the WWE title match blowoff on a regular Smackdown show soon. I can't seem them stalling all the way to the December PPV.


I would stretch it out until December, and I have confidence they will. They’ve got Survivor Series to get through, and then their own PPV 2 weeks later. If it were me, I’m not going to try and build all new stories in 2 weeks.

I keep building, climax at TLC, and then reset for the Road to WrestleMania.


----------



## wwetna1

AJ hit him in the feels saying he is Stephanie and HHH


----------



## StylesP1

Lothario said:


> McMahon jumped the shark this week and is beginning to present AJ as a joke. Prrotecting James Ellsworth is the biggest middle finger and troll job to the IWC that I've seen in a while from him. Anyone who truly thought he was the face of anything over his creations are insane. Cena is taking that belt sooner than later and they sure as hell ain't waiting to Wrestlemania :lol


"protecting Ellsworth"...

Where the fuck do you guys get this shit? It was a damn comedy match. Ambrose at the moment is fucking with AJ constantly, and is the sole reason AJ is having close to a meltdown. That is what this was. This has NOTHING to do with Ellsworth. Protecting him? Really? No. 

Ambrose keeps getting one up on Styles. He is under Styles skin and probably will be until their last match happens, whenever that is. Styles will pin Ambrose to end the feud. 

You guys act like legends like Triple H, Rock, Angle, and others didn't have angles like this where they lose or are shown up by someone they shouldn't be. You would have HATED the Attitude Era.


----------



## 4freedom

That match doesn't hurt AJ, i sense AJ will be more serious next week and get rid his goofy attitude. Then start kicking butt again.


----------



## RapShepard

Therapy said:


> This SDL had Vince written all over it. Just shitty shity shitty shitty shitty fucking booking and writing from start to finish


What was different than the usual? You had comedy, a Bryan and superstar spot, a random Bray spot, multiple spots from the main event, and 2 bleh women's moments. I guess the "I want to be team Smackdown" and "SDL is automatically better" bandwagon is slowly going to start losing steam.


----------



## Iapetus

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Chill bro. Everyone knows it's all in good fun. People like HHH and Angle have done these angles before.


But that's part of the problem. It may be "all in good fun", but it's it's not really funny to us. It's just stupid, and the stupidity is compounded by how easily impressed fans are with memes like Ellsworth. And lord knows we're going to be hearing jackasses chanting his name long after he's gone.fpalm

My sense of humor literally is not flexible enough to degrade itself so far to gain any enjoyment from this program or the Ellsworth hype in general.


----------



## DammitChrist

I just love how much personality Daniel Bryan is showing 

Edit: Oh shit, AJ Styles is here. Shit just got real.


----------



## Headliner

TD Stinger said:


> I would stretch it out until December, and I have confidence they will. They’ve got Survivor Series to get through, and then their own PPV 2 weeks later. If it were me, I’m not going to try and build all new stories in 2 weeks.
> 
> I keep building, climax at TLC, and then reset for the Road to WrestleMania.


I don't know if they can stretch this until December. It feels like it needs a conclusion now. But they kinda can't do a conclusion because then AJ has nobody to face since it seems like Orton/Wyatt will be stretched out til December.


----------



## wwetna1

Bryan taking up for Nikki is weird, and then you realize its because he has to protect Brie


----------



## wwe9391

Straw Hat said:


> Seriously AJ, fuck this shit and go back to NJPW.
> 
> Wasting your career with the likes of Cena, Ambrose and Ellsworth.
> 
> There isn't anyone on your level here.


lol AJ is making more money, is seen all over the world not just Japan, is the world champ who beat cena 3 times, and is closer to his family. 

I say his career is just fine


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

TD Stinger said:


> *He still got pinned by Jinder Mahal.* Regardless of what it set up, that's pretty indicative of where they value him. And I don't dislike Swagger but at this point in 2016, there's just no steam behind him and it shows when he's out there not saying "We The People."
> 
> To me, that match was exactly what it needed to be with Corbin looking like the monster he is. And honestly, at this point, I'd rather see Swagger out of WWE and showcase himself on the independent scene.


Which wouldn't have happened if he wasn't being switched to Smackdown. So yes, the point I made DOES matter.

Corbin still lacks any and all characterization and is methodical and boring in the ring with his opponents doing all of the work. And since Swagger has been irreparably damaged for half a decade now, going over him doesn't make anyone look impressive. 

It was a stupid feud, waste of a PPV spot, and all and all shit planning, booking, and product. SD has no midcard and it's slowly going into the crapper and making similar, if not worse, mistakes as RAW. Horrible, horrible planning.

Regardless, this conversation is stupid and pointless because Swagger's career is done and SD isn't nearly as magical or 'career revitalizing' as people have deluded it into being.


----------



## Kabraxal

It's sad to watch SDL so quickly returning to typical WWE bullshit... I hope to god this is just a bad week because for the very first time in a long long long LONG time, a main roster show was actually fun. And sadly, if this doesn't turn around, we have very few outlets left with TNA spiralling into the drain, RoH being RoH, LU having completely lost steam, and NXT having been decimated by call ups. What's left then that is big enough to matter? NJPW? It's good, granted, but not exactly the most open or easy show to get access to consistently. 

God this is depressing... I really should just drop sports and athletics of any sort altogether. They are all crashing hard at the same time.


----------



## razzathereaver

Iapetus said:


> But that's part of the problem. It may be "all in good fun", but it's it's not really funny to us. It's just stupid, and the stupidity is compounded by how easily impressed fans are with memes like Ellsworth. And lord knows we're going to be hearing jackasses chanting his name long after he's gone.fpalm
> 
> My sense of humor literally is not flexible enough to degrade itself so far to gain any enjoyment from this program or the Ellsworth hype in general.


"Us"? Speak for yourself. I thought the whole thing was hilarious. Call me too easily-entertained if you want, but I never have anywhere near as much fun watching your average episode of RAW than I did watching this main event of SDL.


----------



## TD Stinger

Headliner said:


> I don't know if they can stretch this until December. It feels like it needs a conclusion now. But they kinda can't do a conclusion because then AJ has nobody to face since it seems like Orton/Wyatt will be stretched out til December.


They only have 4 shows left until Survivor Series. I think Bryan will put them on his team and the next few weeks we’ll have them trying to co-exist. Then after Survivor Series, they build to a final TLC match at TLC.


----------



## wwe9391

RapShepard said:


> Even opinion wise. I don't see why people are acting like SDL is any different than Raw besides one less hour of time.


I know I said this word a lot but I think its a "gimmick" for many people. They will never say Raw is better than SD because they have it their minds that they have to defend it no matter what.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

People are acting like AJ's career is dead or something.


Again, this doesn't affect AJ one bit. He's still the champion and everyone and their grandmothers know he's one of the best wrestlers in the world. He has nothing to prove.


----------



## I drink and I know things

That was the worst SML I've seen. Honestly, I think RAW was even better this week. That shit probably hasn't happened since the first week after the brand split.


----------



## wwetna1

Corbin is a fucking real ninja ... HE shooting on the pirating motherfuckers out there


----------



## RapShepard

deepelemblues said:


> the rock triple h and angle have all done shit like this
> 
> all of them bigger stars than aj styles btw
> 
> didn't know AJ had to be booked super serial best evar super duper serial because emotionally you need him to be





deepelemblues said:


> lololol
> 
> so much salt
> 
> this shit is so great what SDL is doing with aj and dean and JAMES FUCKING ELLSWORTH


I mean I can't tell other people what to like, but I don't see anything great about this. I get it James Ellsworth looks awkward. But SDL has too much comedy. You have a comedic tag team as the tag champs. Have a new comedic midcarder in Hawkins. Having an mini feud with your champion and a jobber who's thing is "he looks weird" isn't really compelling 

Rock, HHH, and Angle never had feuds with local jobbers though as champ. HHH vs Taka was the closet you could get and he was at least an actual roster member 



StylesP1 said:


> THat is old school booking. Nobody "went over" anybody there. It was a comedy match where Ambrose fucks with AJ the entire time. Happened in the beloved Attitude Era all the time. Fun match.


It didn't happen in the AE all the time what are you talking about. 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

Corbin shooting on them Sammy Zayn motherfuckers who aren't real superstars


----------



## razzathereaver

Hot dogs and pretzels :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm learning more about Baron Corbin the more he appears on Talking Smack


----------



## wwetna1

Corbin thun whipped his shit out and pissed on these indy people


----------



## TD Stinger

Jack Thwagger said:


> Which wouldn't have happened if he wasn't being switched to Smackdown. So yes, the point I made DOES matter.
> 
> Corbin still lacks any and all characterization and is methodical and boring in the ring with his opponents doing all of the work. And since Swagger has been irreparably damaged for half a decade now, going over him doesn't make anyone look impressive.
> 
> It was a stupid feud, waste of a PPV spot, and all and all shit planning, booking, and product. SD has no midcard and it's slowly going into the crapper and making similar, if not worse, mistakes as RAW. Horrible, horrible planning.
> 
> Regardless, this conversation is stupid and pointless because Swagger's career is done and SD isn't nearly as magical or 'career revitalizing' as people have deluded it into being.


I don’t believe I said it didn’t matter. I just said that despite that, losing to Mahal, who hasn’t been on TV since then, shows what they think of him.

Swagger hasn’t been relevant since 2014 and at least Corbin pinning him quick and easy is the best thing the can do since they’re trying to build him up.

Like I said before, I would it if he left WWE and revitalized himself like guys like Morrison (Mundo) and McIntyre (Galloway) have.


----------



## Iapetus

razzathereaver said:


> "Us"? Speak for yourself. I thought the whole thing was hilarious. Call me too easily-entertained if you want, but I never have anywhere near as much fun watching your average episode of RAW than I did watching this main event of SDL.


By "us" I meant me and Straw Hat. And this whole Ellsworth BS feels like slapstick comedy from last century. Like, what exactly is funny about it? 

It feels like everyone's laughing at a joke that didn't even happen. What about this is funny?


----------



## Pongo

jesus guys you sound the allarm too damn fast, it wasn't a good show, but they come from 2 ppv, the next one isn't rly close and for the most part is going to be built along side raw so they need to wait for em to close HiaC.. it there is a time to get a little lazy and cool off before putting in the work again, is now.. before melting down give it at least a couple of weeks

and anyway i think this comedy feud is doing wonders for AJ, he's been in high profile feuds for months now, reigns, cena, ambrose, cena AND ambrose.. this shit right here it's refreshing and helps his longevity on the main event scene, no one gives a fuck about the loss, especially when the loss it's by diqualification for beating the living shit out of the opponent


----------



## PanopticonPrime

First Miz's promo, now Corbin's promo has eviscerated Daniel Bryan and the indie guys.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

"no chin music" i died :lol:lol:lol


----------



## wwe9391

I have said many times on twitter Vince will never let SD be the better show than Raw.


----------



## Ace

Iapetus said:


> But that's part of the problem. It may be "all in good fun", but it's it's not really funny to us. It's just stupid, and the stupidity is compounded by how easily impressed fans are with memes like Ellsworth. And lord knows we're going to be hearing jackasses chanting his name long after he's gone.fpalm
> 
> My sense of humor literally is not flexible enough to degrade itself so far to gain any enjoyment from this program or the Ellsworth hype in general.


 The geeky fans are killing the WWE. Those fuckers cheer for crap like Ellsworth, The New Day and Sasha Banks.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

No Chin Music!! Great pop from the crowd when he hit that move.

Loved the match. Dean playing them head games with AJ.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

LOL Styles seriously lost to Ellsworth again? 

Their WWE World champion is officially the biggest "main event" jobber in the company's history. This makes the entire company look bad since he's carrying what's suppose to be the top title.

I'm still baffled how people can still sit through 2-3 hours of this shit live, as opposed to just watching 5 minute clips on YT of segments of interest.


----------



## Natecore

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> LOL Styles seriously lost to Ellsworth again?
> 
> Their WWE World champion is officially the biggest "main event" jobber in the company's history. This makes the entire company look bad since he's carrying what's suppose to be the top title.
> 
> I'm still baffled how people can still sit through 2-3 hours of this shit live, as opposed to just watching 5 minute clips on YT of segments of interest.


Calm down. Styles lost by beating the absolute shit out of Ellsworth. He kicked his ass and Ambrose the face has the upper hand over Styles. Ellsworth's wins are just representative of Ambrose mentally exploiting Styles.

It worked and isn't anywhere close to the disaster you're trying to wrongfully paint.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Natecore said:


> Piss off. Styles lost by beating the absolute shit out of Ellsworth. He kicked his ass and Ambrose the face has the upper hand over Styles. Ellsworth's wins are just representative of Ambrose mentally exploiting Styles.
> 
> It worked and isn't anywhere close to the disaster you're trying to wrongfully paint.


James Ellsworth's only wins in WWE have both come against the WWE world champion.

It doesn't matter how it happened. It's an official loss to an actual jobber. This isn't like The Rock losing to Hurricane via distraction. Hurricane had wins against other guys on the roster, and The Rock wasn't holding the top title in the company at the time.

Ellsworth is a legitimate jobber who literally weighs 140 lbs and has no chin.


----------



## razzathereaver

wwe9391 said:


> I have said many times on twitter Vince will never let SD be the better show than Raw.


Then why was it the better show this week?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

razzathereaver said:


> Then why was it the better show this week?


Yes, I'm sure the show with Ellsworth winning the main event against the WWE world champion was better than the one featuring Goldberg's return.


----------



## razzathereaver

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Yes, I'm sure the show with Ellsworth winning the main event against the WWE world champion was better than the one featuring Goldberg's return.


Yeah, because the main event equates to the entire show, right?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

razzathereaver said:


> Yeah, because the main event equates to the entire show, right?


It's by far the most important part. I can't imagine what else could have possibly happened on SD that could have made this show worthwhile.


----------



## razzathereaver

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> It's by far the most important part. I can't imagine what else could have possibly happened on SD that could have made this show worthwhile.


As an overall body of work, SD was superior to Raw this week. Goldberg's return was great, obviously it was the segment of the week. But that was the only aspect of Raw that I genuinely enjoyed and I had to sit through 3 hours of utter garbage to get there. At least on SD, I find myself being entertained on a more frequent basis. This week was no different.


----------



## Sincere

I don't really get all the butthurt about the Ellsworth gag. It's like some of you can't see the forest for the trees--all you see is wins/losses on a spreadsheet, and you give no regard to context, detail, or story. I also wonder how some of you ever got through previous eras of wrestling if this kind of thing bothers you so much, given how commonplace it has always been. This whole angle has been rather throwback-y.

Ellsworth is being used as a prop to keep the feud between AJ and Ambrose alive and build the psychology in Ambrose's favor without playing out the overt drama and burning through it too quickly as they get through HIAC and SS, to get back to their next brand-exclusive PPV. Both AJ and Ambrose are more than capable of putting their serious-faces back on when the time is right. Even if you're not getting it, it isn't the end of the world. :shrug


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Is it just me or was Styles stiffing the fuck out of Ellsworth? I mean not like shooting on him but the elbows at the beginning, the kick to the chest and the punches/elbows at the end were brutal.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

To those comparing this to the Attitude Era - there's no comparison. In the AE, everyone was presented as a big deal and as a serious threat. You had the right guys (guys with charisma, larger than life personalities, etc) pushed to the top, and they were all booked as legitimate competitors. You could get away with shit like this from time to time back then.

In today's product, no one knows who any of these guys are because no one watches the product, and you're not going to make anyone tune in by having a 140 lb jobber not only competing against, but getting two consecutive wins, over your world champion. 

They're not in the same position they were back in the late 90s.


----------



## Ace

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> To those comparing this to the Attitude Era - there's no comparison. In the AE, everyone was presented as a big deal and as a serious threat. You had the right guys (guys with charisma, larger than life personalities, etc) pushed to the top, and they were all booked as legitimate competitors. You could get away with shit like this from time to time back then.
> 
> In today's product, no one knows who any of these guys are because no one watches the product, and you're not going to make anyone tune in by having a 140 lb jobber not only competing against, but getting two consecutive wins, over your world champion.
> 
> They're not in the same position they were back in the late 90s.


 What's stupid is they didn't just bury AJ, they buried the guys AJ beat.

AJ is 2-1 over Ambrose and 3-0 over Cena.

Funnily enough, Ellsworth has more wins over AJ than Ambrose... so Ambrose looked like an idiot there.

Ellsworth has more wins over AJ than Ambrose and Cena combined.


----------



## Shane Mead

Natecore said:


> Calm down. Styles lost by beating the absolute shit out of Ellsworth. He kicked his ass and Ambrose the face has the upper hand over Styles. Ellsworth's wins are just representative of Ambrose mentally exploiting Styles.
> 
> It worked and isn't anywhere close to the disaster you're trying to wrongfully paint.


The World Champion was pinned by a jobber and lost by DQ to a jobber in the space of two shots. 

It worked? What numbers do you have to show this? It hasn't worked. 

AJ Styles retaining his title without breaking any rules. So Ambrose abuses his power to cheat him out of a victory, then used his authority for this match to distract Styles. 
There is no reason to empathize of like Dean Ambrose. None of his actions are justified. he got 2 rematches after losing the title by low blow the first time. 

Ratings are still low, the fans still want to cheer for AJ Styles and this does nothing but get sympathy on AJ Styles. Why should I hate AJ Styles? How is Ambrose the babyface if he abuses his power to cheat? Remember he already got his chance for revenge and failed, and AJ didn't break any rules.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Straw Hat said:


> What's stupid is not just burying their talent, they buried the guys AJ beat.
> 
> AJ is 2-1 over Ambrose and 3-0 over Cena.
> 
> Funnily enough, Ellsworth has more wins over AJ than Ambrose... so Ambrose looked like an idiot there.


It makes the entire company look like shit. The top two guys on RAW failed to win the world title so they could keep it on their show, only for a jobber to beat the world champ on two consecutive episodes.

This is approaching the same level as David Arquette winning the WCW championship.


----------



## imthegame19

Straw Hat said:


> What's stupid is not just burying their talent, they buried the guys AJ beat.
> 
> AJ is 2-1 over Ambrose and 3-0 over Cena.
> 
> Funnily enough, Ellsworth has more wins over AJ than Ambrose... so Ambrose looked like an idiot there.
> 
> Ellsworth has more wins over AJ than Ambrose and Cena combined.


DQ wins don't coutn really. Don't worry Ambrose will be 2-2 vs AJ after next week anyways.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

imthegame19 said:


> DQ wins don't coutn really. Don't worry *Ambrose will be 2-2 vs AJ after next week anyways*.


What are you smoking?


----------



## AbareKiller

Corbin is a legit G, this guy has it. If they push him right he can be the next big mega heel.


----------



## Ace

imthegame19 said:


> DQ wins don't coutn really. Don't worry Ambrose will be 2-2 vs AJ after next week anyways.


 Record books will still have it as 0-2.


----------



## imthegame19

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> What are you smoking?



It's Ambrose vs AJ next week on Smackdown in a non-title match. If Ambrose wins he gets a title shot. Which is obviously setting up Ambrose/AJ title match at Survivor Series.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

imthegame19 said:


> It's Ambrose vs AJ next week on Smackdown in a non-title match. Which is obviously setting up Ambrose/AJ title match at Survivor Series.


Ah. I didn't know that. I haven't actually been watching the shows live for weeks.

Even so, do you really think they'll have him lose again after two consecutive losses to a jobber? Not likely.

I bet they'll both end up in the 5v5 match.


----------



## imthegame19

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Ah. I didn't know that. I haven't actually been watching the shows live for weeks.



It was set up between Daniel Bryan and AJ on Talking Smack. If Ambrose wins he gets a title shot. This is there way to give Dean a win(probably clean) over AJ without him winning the title IMO. They wouldn't be having this match if Ambrose wasn't going to win. Since they could have set up a AJ/Ambrose PPV match without having this match. So this match is all about giving Ambrose a win over AJ. Also I'm sure Raw and Smackdown will still have World Title matches. They aren't going to have three matches on this PPV. They will have three Raw vs Smackdown matches and Goldberg/Brock. But will likely also have a two or three other matches between the two shows. This is my guess for Survivor Series card

Brock Lesnar vs Goldberg
AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose
Kevin Owens vs Chris Jericho
Raw vs Smackdown 5-5
Raw vs Smackdown 5-5 tag match
Raw vs Smackdown 5-5 womans match
Orton vs Wyatt Casket Match

Team Raw will probably be Reigns,Rollins,Rusev,Zayn,Strowman vs Cena,Miz,Ziggler,Corbin,Kane. If for some reason they don't have WWE Title match at Survivor Series. They can always save the Ambrose/AJ World TItle match for TLC which is only two weeks after Survivor Series.


----------



## domotime2

The two hour show that also features NO MICHAEL COLE...crushes it again. Yawn.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

That Ellsworth superkick was fantastic. Huge pop for it too. It's fine if you don't think it's funny but if you think AJ has been buried you're just a fool.

In others news...AJ was awful in his promos today (everyone has an off day I guess) and Baron killed his.


----------



## Ace

Undertaker23RKO said:


> That Ellsworth superkick was fantastic. Huge pop for it too. It's fine if you don't think it's funny but if you think AJ has been buried you're just a fool.
> 
> In others news...AJ was awful in his promos today (everyone has an off day I guess) and Baron killed his.


 Dude has jobbed twice to Ellsworth, cut him a break. He must be reflecting on what he's gotten himself into.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Pro wrestling is supposed to be fun guys.... Don't ever forget that.


----------



## Master Bate

I will say this after watching Smackdown late. That superkick was a thing of beauty, and AJ sold it like a champ. Like best superkick I've seen in awhile in WWE, considering everyone does it, I guess that says something.


----------



## Ronzilla

Best part of the show by far is a 2 way tie between 1)Alexa Bliss almost losing her top after her victory and 2)that sweeet chin music by Ellsworth.. seriously considered buying his shirt on wweshop lol


----------



## Captain Edd

Please get rid of those spirit squad geeks, they were garbage back then and they are even worse now


----------



## peowulf

Ham and Egger said:


> Pro wrestling is supposed to be fun guys.... Don't ever forget that.


We haven't forgotten that. The WWE has, a long time ago.


----------



## The RainMaker

Ham and Egger said:


> Pro wrestling is supposed to be fun guys.... Don't ever forget that.


Yeah, cause when wrestling was fun in the attitude era, Beaver Cleavage and Mideon were going over World Champions two weeks in a row.





















What? This is WWE pandering to nerds bullshit. They can make memes out of Ellsworth and buy his shirt because it's cool to be a hipster. Fuck this shit. AJ deserves better.


----------



## KC Armstrong

It's too bad that most fans can't stand Baron Corbin, because I loved him on Talking Smack again. They have to figure out a way to bring out that personality on the actual show rather than just let him be awesome on Talking Smack once a month.

Also, presenting James fucking Ellsworth like he's a big deal while giving your women's division #1 contender a jobber entrance is just...
:deanfpalm


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Don't have a problem with AJ losing to James twice, first time he only lost because Dean gave him two Dirty Deeds and did a quick pin and this time because Dean made AJ lose his temper and get DQ'd. Ambrose is 100% beating AJ next week but I have a feeling AJ is going to beat Dean clean in the title match to put this feud to bed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL of course swagger wasn't gonna get a push. lol fucking 3 min match. No time to showcase anything. And then they wonder why the crowd is dead with such a predictable short match. Don't even hate on Baron either thou, he's gonna be a solid threat going forward.

Baron and Braun are getting a lot better I must admit.


----------



## Natecore

Shane Mead said:


> The World Champion was pinned by a jobber and lost by DQ to a jobber in the space of two shots.
> 
> It worked? What numbers do you have to show this? It hasn't worked.
> 
> AJ Styles retaining his title without breaking any rules. So Ambrose abuses his power to cheat him out of a victory, then used his authority for this match to distract Styles.
> There is no reason to empathize of like Dean Ambrose. None of his actions are justified. he got 2 rematches after losing the title by low blow the first time.
> 
> Ratings are still low, the fans still want to cheer for AJ Styles and this does nothing but get sympathy on AJ Styles. Why should I hate AJ Styles? How is Ambrose the babyface if he abuses his power to cheat? Remember he already got his chance for revenge and failed, and AJ didn't break any rules.


So cheating is justified if you can beat the person you cheated out of something?

Get fucking real. You're a lost cause, dude. 

Now if you wanted to do this little "the face is the heel and the heel is actually the face" schtick for Rusev and Reigns you wouldn't sound like an ignorant blowhard as you do here.

PS
You probably shouldn't try to place the blame of 15 years of falling ratings on this Ambrose/AJ feud. It's not doing you any favors when trying to argue.

PSS
AJ doesn't look sympathetic. fpalm

Welcome to the forum. Take a deep breath. No need to take on the world with every post. This is a marathon not a sprint. There is a TON of wrestling bullshit to bitch about. Enjoy it when it's actually good. AJ vs Ellsworth tonight was good.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

People saying AJ has been buried are idiots lol. Was it James who hit him with two Dirty Deeds for the win last week? No. Ambrose did and literally dragged James KO'd body on top of AJ and did a fast count. That match was basically a handicap match. And how did AJ get buried last night? He was beating the crap out of James so bad that the ref DQ'd him because he wouldn't stop. Some people need to stop using the word buried. Now if James had beaten AJ two weeks in a row via roll up or some shit THAT would of been buried.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Kane made interesting the boring feud between Randy and the Wyatts, that segment when Kane emerged from the casket was the best part show. I can't wait to see how this feud continues next week.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane made interesting the boring feud between Randy and the Wyatts, that segment when Kane emerged from the casket was the best part show. I can't wait to see how this feud continues next week.


Kanes basically just copying his big bro Taker whose done that a thousand times in the past, it was painfully predictable.


----------



## volde

UltimateOppitunist said:


> People saying AJ has been buried are idiots lol. Was it James who hit him with two Dirty Deeds for the win last week? No. Ambrose did and literally dragged James KO'd body on top of AJ and did a fast count. That match was basically a handicap match. And how did AJ get buried last night? He was beating the crap out of James so bad that the ref DQ'd him because he wouldn't stop. Some people need to stop using the word buried. Now if James had beaten AJ two weeks in a row via roll up or some shit THAT would of been buried.


It looks like some people just looked at the results on some website that listed who won and then went into rampage. Ref DQ'd AJ because it looked like he was going to kill James. How the hell does it make AJ weak? Did Brock look weak when ref stopped his match against Orton?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

volde said:


> It looks like some people just looked at the results on some website that listed who won and then went into rampage. Ref DQ'd AJ because it looked like he was going to kill James. How the hell does it make AJ weak? Did Brock look weak when ref stopped his match against Orton?



Exactly. Not so much in the first match because Dean kept on physically interfering but in the match last night AJ was physically dominating James, the only significant offense James got was the No Chin Music.


People saying AJs been buried should be banned for such a gross misuse of the word lol.


----------



## Sincere

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Don't have a problem with AJ losing to James twice, first time he only lost because Dean gave him two Dirty Deeds and did a quick pin and this time because Dean made AJ lose his temper and get DQ'd. Ambrose is 100% beating AJ next week but I have a feeling AJ is going to beat Dean clean in the title match to put this feud to bed.


It's good to know there are people here who actually get it. From all the hysterical moaning, I was beginning to wonder.

AJ isn't really losing to Ellsworth--he's losing to Ambrose. That's the narrative being communicated in this story, and that's what all of this is about. Ambrose is harassing him and trolling him so much so that he is costing him matches that he should easily be dominating. And the kicker about this particular scenario is, AJ's heel antics started all of this when he tried to take the easy win by having Ellsworth be his opponent, but Dean wasn't going to let him get away with it this time. So Ambrose has been on a mission to make sure it all backfires and embarrasses AJ in the process.

Tonight, Ambrose got into AJ's head so much that AJ lost it, and got himself DQ'd unintentionally--Dean was driving him crazy and he was taking out all that aggression on Ellsworth to the point that he went into full rage-mode and zoned everything else out, including the DQ rules of the match and the ref trying to stop him.

The story has psychology and subtext throughout, while also employing effective comedy and drama, too. Even the superkick spot was deliberate and purposeful--AJ was caught off guard because he was allowing himself to be blinded (and psychologically bested) by Ambrose.

I fail to see what's wrong with any of this. The story makes sense to the bigger picture of the AJ/Ambrose feud that it's contributing to and building, and the match had me laughing throughout, as well.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Sincere said:


> It's good to know there are people here who actually get it. From all the hysterical moaning, I was beginning to wonder.
> 
> AJ isn't really losing to Ellsworth--he's losing to Ambrose. That's the narrative being communicated in this story, and that's what all of this is about. Ambrose is harassing him and trolling him so much so that he is costing him matches that he should easily be dominating. And the kicker about this particular scenario is, AJ's heel antics started all of this when he tried to take the easy win by having Ellsworth be his opponent, but Dean wasn't going to let him get away with it this time. So Ambrose has been on a mission to make sure it all backfires and embarrasses AJ in the process.
> 
> Tonight, Ambrose got into AJ's head so much that AJ lost it, and got himself DQ'd unintentionally--Dean was driving him crazy and he was taking out all that aggression on Ellsworth to the point that he went into full rage-mode and zoned everything else out, including the DQ rules of the match and the ref trying to stop him.
> 
> The story has psychology and subtext throughout, while also employing effective comedy and drama, too. Even the superkick spot was deliberate and purposeful--AJ was caught off guard because he was allowing himself to be blinded (and psychologically bested) by Ambrose.
> 
> I fail to see what's wrong with any of this. The story makes sense to the bigger picture of the AJ/Ambrose feud that it's contributing to and building, and the match had me laughing throughout, as well.



Its worrying how many people don't understand this...


----------



## Second Nature

I hate that the AJ/Dean feud is continuing I thought it would end after No Mercy guess not


----------



## volde

Second Nature said:


> I hate that the AJ/Dean feud is continuing I thought it would end after No Mercy guess not


It ends when Ambrose taps out in Survivor Series :aj


----------



## Rankles75

Victory for Raw by default this week, even if it was just because of Goldberg's appearance. This James Ellsworth thing got old after 5 minutes, and they need to get Styles away from Ambrose asap. At least they gave Alexa Bliss her win back against Naomi, still doesn't excuse having her lose at the PPV though...


----------



## AmbroseRanger

Shane Mead said:


> The World Champion was pinned by a jobber and lost by DQ to a jobber in the space of two shots.
> 
> It worked? What numbers do you have to show this? It hasn't worked.
> 
> AJ Styles retaining his title without breaking any rules. So Ambrose abuses his power to cheat him out of a victory, then used his authority for this match to distract Styles.
> There is no reason to empathize of like Dean Ambrose. None of his actions are justified. he got 2 rematches after losing the title by low blow the first time.
> 
> Ratings are still low, the fans still want to cheer for AJ Styles and this does nothing but get sympathy on AJ Styles. Why should I hate AJ Styles? How is Ambrose the babyface if he abuses his power to cheat? Remember he already got his chance for revenge and failed, and AJ didn't break any rules.


This is not true at a 100%

On the 1v1 between ambrose and aj, if aj didn't punch Cena to make him interfere he would have lost his belt, and if he Cena got to hurt him match would be cancelled.
So no Aj has no clean Victory.


----------



## marshal99

Liked that alexa Bliss brought back her old freddy inspired look with the gloves for her match.


----------



## ElTerrible

Sincere said:


> It's good to know there are people here who actually get it. From all the hysterical moaning, I was beginning to wonder.
> 
> AJ isn't really losing to Ellsworth--he's losing to Ambrose. That's the narrative being communicated in this story, and that's what all of this is about. Ambrose is harassing him and trolling him so much so that he is costing him matches that he should easily be dominating. And the kicker about this particular scenario is, AJ's heel antics started all of this when he tried to take the easy win by having Ellsworth be his opponent, but Dean wasn't going to let him get away with it this time. So Ambrose has been on a mission to make sure it all backfires and embarrasses AJ in the process.
> 
> Tonight, Ambrose got into AJ's head so much that AJ lost it, and got himself DQ'd unintentionally--Dean was driving him crazy and he was taking out all that aggression on Ellsworth to the point that he went into full rage-mode and zoned everything else out, including the DQ rules of the match and the ref trying to stop him.
> 
> The story has psychology and subtext throughout, while also employing effective comedy and drama, too. Even the superkick spot was deliberate and purposeful--AJ was caught off guard because he was allowing himself to be blinded (and psychologically bested) by Ambrose.
> 
> I fail to see what's wrong with any of this. The story makes sense to the bigger picture of the AJ/Ambrose feud that it's contributing to and building, and the match had me laughing throughout, as well.


----------



## AmbroseRanger

Sincere said:


> It's good to know there are people here who actually get it. From all the hysterical moaning, I was beginning to wonder.
> 
> AJ isn't really losing to Ellsworth--he's losing to Ambrose. That's the narrative being communicated in this story, and that's what all of this is about. Ambrose is harassing him and trolling him so much so that he is costing him matches that he should easily be dominating. And the kicker about this particular scenario is, AJ's heel antics started all of this when he tried to take the easy win by having Ellsworth be his opponent, but Dean wasn't going to let him get away with it this time. So Ambrose has been on a mission to make sure it all backfires and embarrasses AJ in the process.
> 
> Tonight, Ambrose got into AJ's head so much that AJ lost it, and got himself DQ'd unintentionally--Dean was driving him crazy and he was taking out all that aggression on Ellsworth to the point that he went into full rage-mode and zoned everything else out, including the DQ rules of the match and the ref trying to stop him.
> 
> The story has psychology and subtext throughout, while also employing effective comedy and drama, too. Even the superkick spot was deliberate and purposeful--AJ was caught off guard because he was allowing himself to be blinded (and psychologically bested) by Ambrose.
> 
> I fail to see what's wrong with any of this. The story makes sense to the bigger picture of the AJ/Ambrose feud that it's contributing to and building, and the match had me laughing throughout, as well.


It's quite easy, just remember the promo after backlash, Dean ambrose said "i'm gonna take back my title, and I'm going to take it with interests".


Well here are the interests


----------



## ElTerrible

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Yeah, cause when wrestling was fun in the attitude era, Beaver Cleavage and Mideon were going over World Champions two weeks in a row.


Gillberg was going over Christian and having a Champion vs. Champion match with HHH. :grin2:


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Alexa sat on those ropes book:book highlight of this smackdown for me


----------



## Simply Flawless

If next week we don't get Randy stalking around a graveyard looking for Bray i shall be very bitterly disappointed and let down


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Kanes basically just copying his big bro Taker whose done that a thousand times in the past, it was painfully predictable.


It was a great segment and I enjoyed it, that was the best part of the show, if you didn't like it, I can't care less about it. I think you're still mad that Kane ended Edge's title reign in 2007. Get over it man.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

DemonKane_Legend said:


> It was a great segment and I enjoyed it, that was the best part of the show, if you didn't like it, I can't care less about it. I think you're still mad that Kane ended Edge's title reign in 2007. Get over it man.


lmao what dude that was 10 years ago and I wasn't mad about it when it happened then nevermind now, Edges career > Kanes anyway. Back on track it was an OK segment, I didn't like nor dislike it.


----------



## Lavidavi35

Sincere said:


> It's good to know there are people here who actually get it. From all the hysterical moaning, I was beginning to wonder.
> 
> AJ isn't really losing to Ellsworth--he's losing to Ambrose. That's the narrative being communicated in this story, and that's what all of this is about. Ambrose is harassing him and trolling him so much so that he is costing him matches that he should easily be dominating. And the kicker about this particular scenario is, AJ's heel antics started all of this when he tried to take the easy win by having Ellsworth be his opponent, but Dean wasn't going to let him get away with it this time. So Ambrose has been on a mission to make sure it all backfires and embarrasses AJ in the process.
> 
> Tonight, Ambrose got into AJ's head so much that AJ lost it, and got himself DQ'd unintentionally--Dean was driving him crazy and he was taking out all that aggression on Ellsworth to the point that he went into full rage-mode and zoned everything else out, including the DQ rules of the match and the ref trying to stop him.
> 
> The story has psychology and subtext throughout, while also employing effective comedy and drama, too. Even the superkick spot was deliberate and purposeful--AJ was caught off guard because he was allowing himself to be blinded (and psychologically bested) by Ambrose.
> 
> I fail to see what's wrong with any of this. The story makes sense to the bigger picture of the AJ/Ambrose feud that it's contributing to and building, and the match had me laughing throughout, as well.


Thank you. AJ Fucking Styles is NOT getting buried, he's being psychologically bested. Ambrose is doing the same thing he was doing with Rollins before, throwing him off so he lets his guard down. Plus, between No Mercy and Survivor Series is 6 whole weeks, they needed something to fill a bit of the time before they get dead serious again so they both don't sound repetitive (cough Wyatt/Orton cough cough). These two can do the fun stuff and be vicious toward each other and it works. AJ and Ambrose will lay into each other after next week.


----------



## DoubtGin

UltimateOppitunist said:


> lmao what dude that was 10 years ago and I wasn't mad about it when it happened then nevermind now, Edges career > Kanes anyway. Back on track it was an OK segment, I didn't like nor dislike it.


I think that user is just doing a gimmick. Absolutely NO WAY he's serious about what he's writing.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Decent show, but they're falling back on bad habits with Corbin vs Swagger. I don't t know where they're going with it, but it's boring the shit out of me. Ditto with whatever the hell they're doing with Curt Hawkins. He sucks. No amount of build up in the world is gonna make me give two shits about seeing him actually wrestle. They should have abandoned that angle the last time it crashed and burned.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Straw Hat said:


> Dude has jobbed twice to Ellsworth, cut him a break. He must be reflecting on what he's gotten himself into.


Yeah what a rough time he's had in WWE so far...oh wait.


----------



## J-B

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane made interesting the boring feud between Randy and the Wyatts, that segment when Kane emerged from the casket was the best part show. I can't wait to see how this feud continues next week.


You really love Kane, don't you?


----------



## Lethal Evans

DemonKane_Legend said:


> I think you're still mad that Kane ended Edge's title reign in 2007. Get over it man.


That was the biggest clutch at straws I have ever seen all because someone said they a segment with your favourite wrestler in was predictable.

Get a fucking grip.


(Had to edit when I realised he didn't even say he disliked the segment only that it was predictable, you salty little troll lmao)


----------



## tommo010

Ronzilla said:


> Best part of the show by far is a 2 way tie between 1)Alexa Bliss almost losing her top after her victory


She was losing before that I noticed her trying to tie it back up when Naomi was doing the split leg moonsault. Looks like Naomi caught the straps during the sit out jaw breaker.


----------



## volde

The Cleaner said:


> Decent show, but they're falling back on bad habits with Corbin vs Swagger. I don't t know where they're going with it, but it's boring the shit out of me.


Talking Smack hinted at Corbin getting new opponent and I hope that happens.


----------



## marshal99

As Corbin boasted on talking smack , he beat swagger in 2 minutes so nothing doing on the match. Swagger is a jobber , always have been.


----------



## imthegame19

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Don't have a problem with AJ losing to James twice, first time he only lost because Dean gave him two Dirty Deeds and did a quick pin and this time because Dean made AJ lose his temper and get DQ'd. Ambrose is 100% beating AJ next week but I have a feeling AJ is going to beat Dean clean in the title match to put this feud to bed.


This, Dean will beat AJ clean next week. So going into the ppv it looks like Ambrose will win the title. Since he got in his head with the Ellsworth stuff and beat AJ. With AJ wins over Ambrose being tainted. With AJ cheating and Cena distracting ref/Ambrose in the rematch. So Ambrose looks strong in this feud and doesn't get buried. While AJ keeps the title. What I wonder is when the title match will take place. They could do it at Survivor Series. Or make them team up that night in the 5 on 5 match. Then do the world title payoff match between AJ/Ambrose in Tables, Ladders and Chairs match at TLC 2 weeks later.


----------



## NeyNey

Jesus, that pop for the nearfall!!!! :sodone
That dig at Cena at the end. wens3 Can't wait for next week!!

Ambrose gettin fucking RIPPED for his feud with Cena!! :banderas
His arms are almost Shieldbrose again.


----------



## ElTerrible

I just watched the full show on YT, after watching the WWE highlights first. WWE edited out the word HATER and replaced it with BULLY in the Nikki Bella promo to suit their Anit-Bully propaganda campaign. 










Damn this company is so fake.


----------



## chronoxiong

James Ellsworth stole the show again this week on Smackdown. I don't consider the main event an actual match but Ellsworth Super-Kick on AJ Styles was GOAT! Styles selling it after was awesome as well. He now owns two victories over the Champ so he deserves bragging rights over Styles. Hilarious stuff here as well as Ambrose's antics on the mic throughout the match. Other notable moments include the Carmella/Nikki promo with an onscreen acknowledgement of Cena and Nikki's relationship as well as a little promotion of Total Bellas. Baron Corbin has dominated the jobber Jack Swagger and now wants a real challenge. Looks like Curt Hawkins is adopting the gimmick Eva Marie was having before her suspension.


----------



## Bazinga

JBL and Otunga's commentary during Styles/Elberg had me in stitches.

'No chin music'
'The Chin with the win'


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH

NeyNey said:


> Jesus, that pop for the nearfall!!!! :sodone
> That dig at Cena at the end. wens3 Can't wait for next week!!
> 
> Ambrose gettin fucking RIPPED for his feud with Cena!! :banderas
> His arms are almost Shieldbrose again.


What dig at Cena? I must've missed it.


----------



## Sincere

I still can't get over those fucking Ellsworth chants :beckylol That shit was amazing. And those Slater chants, too? Holy shit. :lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld

The whole AJ Styles vs. James Ellsworth kinda reminds of me of the minor feud between Undertaker and Maven. Do you all remember that?

Maven was able to beat Undertaker only because The Rock intervened and cost Taker the Hardcore Championship. It took Undertaker several weeks until he made Maven tap out.

This is my whole take on the AJ Styles/James Ellsworth mini-feud.  >


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Typed out a big post about how crap this weeks show was but my phone decided to not post it.

So this weeks SDL was terrible. Main point is how dumb it was to cool Ziggler and Miz's feud off. Those two may as well have stayed at home,their match wouldn't have been any different without them.

Maryse can still be on TV though.


----------



## TaterTots

Fearless Maryse said:


> Typed out a big post about how crap this weeks show was but my phone decided to not post it.
> 
> So this weeks SDL was terrible. Main point is how dumb it was to cool Ziggler and Miz's feud off. Those two may as well have stayed at home,their match wouldn't have been any different without them.
> 
> Maryse can still be on TV though.


Rusev getting destroyed by Super Roman on RAW. Nikki getting crushed by Carmella and Miz losing his heat on SD. You must really not be enjoying any of this.

The Shield guys dominating everything as usual.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

TaterTots said:


> Rusev getting destroyed by Super Roman on RAW. Nikki getting crushed by Carmella and Miz losing his heat on SD. You must really not be enjoying any of this.
> 
> The Shield guys dominating everything as usual.


Miz is my one real joy in WWE these days. But apart for being an excuse for Maryse to wear leather and thigh highs he didn't do anything this week. Rusevs done, he may as well quit or retire. Nikki stuck feuding with the worst woman on the roster and now WWE are running with cliche smark material, and Miz may as well have stayed home and pounded Maryse this week. Pretty bad.

WWEs pretty unwatchable for the most part if you're not a huge Shield/4HW fan.


----------

